# Encender/apagar luz con control remoto



## geto (May 8, 2007)

amigos busco un circuito para activar y desactivar un interruptor desde un control remoto


----------



## pet (May 8, 2007)

Mira haver si te sirve el circuito HT12E para enviar por IR y el HT12D para recivirlos. Si vuscas por google encontraras una pagina en la que hay un proyecto que hace esta aplicación


----------



## rampa (May 8, 2007)

Hace tiempo vi dando vueltas un control remoto economico con salida de relay...

aca lo podes ver tal ves te sirve.

Suerte.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm


----------



## dijindoock (May 8, 2007)

si acaso te da exito lo que tratas de acer por favor me ayudas a acerlo me interesa 
 ..... sale ....... bye
gracias


----------



## luis auquilla (Jun 26, 2011)

y como puedo acer uno para encender con un laser y que este conectado directo a 110 V


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 9, 2011)

Encendido con laser, con salida a 220V:




Encendido con laser (mejorado), con salida a 220V:




Encendido con IR, con salida a 220V (usando FOTODIODO O FOTOTRANSISTOR):




Encendido con IR (versión con bloqueo), con salida a 220V:





Todo esta echo con componentes discretos, sin ningún CI de por medio, si les interesa alguno, con mucho gusto les facilitare el circuito, un saludo cordial para todos ustedes.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 9, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Encendido con laser, con salida a 220V:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1w_AHhvM_w
> Encendido con laser (mejorado), con salida a 220V:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3l9I40wqss
> ...



 Buenos videos podrias subir los esquemas para armarlo


----------



## Meta (Jul 10, 2011)

Es un tema del 2007. Habrá esquemas por aquí sobre estos temas. jejejeje. No encuentro uno que netienda.


----------



## markosq (Jul 11, 2011)

Aca te dejo un circuito super sencillo para que lo puedas hacer. Consta con componentes que lo podes conseguir en cualquier lado.Tiene un alcanze de 6 y 8 metros. Lo probe y funciona a la perfección. Cualquier duda que tengas avisame. 
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2011)

Muy bueno. Si tienes uno real hecho puedes poner fotos para verlo como curiosidad.

La duda que tengo que usa el IRX1 TSOP1738 y no se si ese lo vende en mi local, a parte de ello, que el mando tiene que ser la misma frecuencia, hay que comprar varios y acertar.

Está muy chulo.

Lo ideal sería microcontrolado para detectar que botón pulsa. 

¿Este es con cualquier botón que detecte ya funciona en modo ON/OFF?


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola META, te cuento, que el circuito anteriormente publicado ANULA la frecuencia, esto lo puedes comprobar por que hay un capacitor entre el foto-transistor (terminal 3) y la base del transistor BC558, con referencia al IRX1 puedes usar CUALQUIERA, solo verifica la posición de los terminales que no todos son iguales, y por ultimo, cualquier botón te sirve, debido a que el CI cambia solo en 2 estados, presionas 1 vez se activa, vuelves a presionar se desactiva (da lo mismo el botón, incluso puedes hacerte tu propio control con 1 pequeña batería y un led IR).

PD: con referencia a mis circuitos, los subiré pronto, debido a que no poseo los esquemáticos en mi equipo , y los debo hacer, pero les aseguro que los mios funcionan si problemas .


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias. Por fin podré ahcer algo de esto que llevos añoooooooooooos y no me sale. Eso si, con PIC lo tenía en mente, ya que con cada botón hace una función o activa un relé determinado si tienes 8.

Este circuito es suficiente para empezar y hacer cositas.

Muchísimas gracias y esperando fotos y/o vídeos.


----------



## markosq (Jul 12, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Hola META, te cuento, que el circuito anteriormente publicado ANULA la frecuencia, esto lo puedes comprobar por que hay un capacitor entre el foto-transistor (terminal 3) y la base del transistor BC558, con referencia al IRX1 puedes usar CUALQUIERA, solo verifica la posición de los terminales que no todos son iguales, y por ultimo, cualquier botón te sirve, debido a que el CI cambia solo en 2 estados, presionas 1 vez se activa, vuelves a presionar se desactiva (da lo mismo el botón, incluso puedes hacerte tu propio control con 1 pequeña batería y un led IR).



totalmente acertado.


----------



## Meta (Jul 12, 2011)

*Introducción*
Para algunos de los proyectos de control se hace  necesaria la comunicación entre microcontroladores de forma inalámbrica.  Esta es una tarea relativamente sencilla si se hace con las  herramientas adecuadas, tales como un buen par de radios, un buen  compilador de micros, y un mejor algoritmo para el tráfico de la  información.





Módulo LAIPAC TLP434A​
En  este proyecto se puede aprender de forma sencilla como establecer una  comunicación inalámbrica entre dos microcontroladores, enviando un  cuarteto de bits, que posteriormente se puede ver en el micro receptor.  La implementación del sistema esta desarrollado con un par de micros  PIC16F628A, y dos módulos de radio. 

*Método*
La  clave fundamental de este proyecto esta en el medio de transmisión que  se utilice. En el comercio se pueden conseguir una gran gama de radios  de trasmisión y recepción, con diferentes características como: costo,  alcance, formas de modulación, y complejidad en el manejo entre otras.

Para este proyecto trabajaremos con un par de radios muy sencillos de la compañía canadiense *LAIPAC*  que produce diferentes soluciones en el campo de comunicaciones  inalámbricas. Se trata de un par de radios de los cuales uno es  transmisor y el otro es receptor.

Las referencias son *TLP434A* y *RLP434A*, que son el transmisor y el receptor respectivamente. Este juego de radios trabaja una señal portadora de *434MHz* y modulan en *ASK*, de tal manera que pueden transmitir valores lógicos 1 y 0.

La modulación ASK es similar a la modulación *AM* de la radio comercial de la banda de AM. En la modulación ASK _un 0 lógico se representa con la ausencia de la señal portadora y un 1 lógico con la presencia de esta._

Los  módulos de radio que se utilizan en este proyecto tienen un alcance de  100 metros si tienen una adecuada instalación de las antenas. La  modulación ASK al igual que la modulación AM es supremamente propensa a  las interferencias y al ruido. Por esta razón es importante implementar  dentro de la programación del PIC una rutina que permita detectar cuando  un dato ha llegado con errores para que sea descartado, ya que los  módulos de radio no incluyen ningún método de software ni hardware para  la detección de estos errores.

Los módulos de radio tienen la  capacidad de transmitir a una velocidad de 9600 bits por segundo y de  recibir a una velocidad de 4800 bits por segundo pero estos son los  casos extremos de los módulos. Para establecer una comunicación más  confiable, trabajaremos a una velocidad de 2400 bits por segundo.

La  instalación de estos módulos de radio es muy simple, se utiliza dos  pines para alimentar el modulo, uno con Vcc y otro con GND, un pin para  la antena y otro para la entrada o salida de datos de forma serial.

El  modulo transmisor se puede alimentar con una tensión de entre 3V y 12V.  La potencia de transmisión será mayor a mayor voltaje. El modulo  receptor solo se puede alimentar con 5V. 

*Implementación*
Para establecer la comunicación entre los dos *PIC* trabajamos con el modulo *USART*  de cada uno de los micros. Esto implica que uno de ellos será el  transmisor y el otro el receptor.Estos micros los llamaremos, de aqui en  adelante, *TX* y *RX*. En el micro TX se evalúan  constantemente cuatro pines, en los cuales están instalados sendos  pulsadores que son los cuatro bits de información que deseamos  transmitir. Esta información es empaquetada y transmitida serialmente  por la USART.





Aspecto del módulo RLP434A.​
Para  evitar los errores en los datos de llegada, es necesario implementar  algún método que garantice la veracidad de la información. Para esto  existen formas complejas de control de errores pero para este proyecto  implementaremos un método muy sencillo conocido como redundancia, el  cual consiste en transmitir repetidamente el mismo dato y verificar si  el dato que llega en el micro RX es igual, para determinar que el dato  no tiene errores.

En el micro RX están instalados cuatro LEDs que permiten ver el dato que llega de manera inalámbrica.

*Circuitos*
A continuación están los esquemático del proyecto: 





Circuito del emisor (TX).





Circuito del receptor (RX).​
*Software*
Este es el código fuente en C de los micros TX y RX. El compilador utilizado es el *CCS PICC de Hi-Tech*, pero puede ser emigrado a cualquier otro compilador que trabaje en C:

*Programa del MICRO TX*

Código:
#include <pic.h>

void TxSerial( char d_ ) // Función para transmitir un dato de forma serial
{
         TXREG = d_;      
         while( !TRMT );
} 

void InicioSerial( void ) // Función d inicio de la USART
{
         TRISB1 = 1;
         TRISB2 = 0;
         TXSTA = 0x24;
         RCSTA = 0x90;
         BRGH = 1;      // Configuración de la USART a 2400 bits por segundo  
         SPBRG = 103;
}

void main( void ) // Funcion principal
{
        char DATO;
        INTCON = 0;    // Configuración de las interrupciones 
        TRISB = 0xFF; // Se configuran los pines de los leds como salidas
        RBPU = 0; // Se activan las resistencias PULL-UP 
        InicioSerial(); // Función d inicio de la USART
        while(1)
        {
	DATO = (~PORTB>>4)&15; // Se guarda en la variable DATO el valor de los 4  pulsadores
	TxSerial( 170 ); // Se transmite una bandera de inicio con la secuencia de bits: 10101010
	TxSerial( DATO ); // Se transmite el dato de manera redundante. 8 veces
	TxSerial( DATO );
	TxSerial( DATO );
	TxSerial( DATO );
	TxSerial( DATO );
	TxSerial( DATO );
	TxSerial( DATO );
	TxSerial( DATO );
        }
}

 __CONFIG( 0x3F09 );

*Programa del MICRO RX*

Código:
#include <pic.h>

// Declaración de variables de trabajo
char n=0;
char Trama[4]={1,2,3,4};
char DATO;

void InicioSerial( void )// Función para la configuración de la USART.
{
         TRISB1 = 1;
         TRISB2 = 0;
         TXSTA = 0x24;
         RCSTA = 0x90;
         BRGH = 1;
         SPBRG = 103;
}

void interrupt VET( void ) // Vector de interrupciones. 
{
     if( RCIF ) //Interrupción serial
     {
	DATO = RCREG; //Lectura del buffer de entrada serial 
	switch( DATO ) // Se evalúa el dato que llega
	{
case 170:  for( n=0; n<4; n++ )Trama[n]=n; n=0; break; // bandera de entrada.
                       // Se guardan los datos de entrada en el búfer de la trama. 
			default :  Trama[n++]=DATO; 
                       // Se evalua cuanda a llega el cuarto byte de la trama.
                           	if( n==4 ) 
			 {
                              // Se comparan los datos 1,2,3 del bufer de la trama 
			      if( Trama[1]==Trama[2] ) 

                                     if( Trama[2]==Trama[3] )//y verifica que sean iguales.  
                                         {
                                         // cuando el dato es correcto se muestra por
                                         // el puerto b en los LEDs
                                    	 PORTB = Trama[1]*16; 
				  for( n=0; n<8; n++ )Trama[n]=n;
                                         }
			      n=4; 
                                }				
         }	
         RCIF=0;
     }
}

void main( void ) // Funcion principal.
{
        INTCON = 0; // Se apagan todas las interrupciones.
        PEIE=1; // Se activan las interrupciones periféricas.
        RCIE=1; RCIF=0; // Se activan las interrupciones por recepción serial.
        GIE = 1; // Se activan las interrupciones de forma general.
        TRISB = 0x0F; // Se configuran los pines b como entrada y salida.
        PORTB = 0; // Se apagan los pines del puerto b
        InicioSerial(); // Se inicializa la USART.
        while(1); // bucle infinito para la espera de interrupciones.
}


__CONFIG( 0x3F09 );


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 12, 2011)

META, te equivocaste de tema jejejeje.
Como lo prometido es deuda, aquí tengo el circuito para encender y apagar la luz desde un simple puntero láser (lo e re-diseñado para ocupar menos componentes)




R2 Y R4 las puedes modificar para cambiar la sensibilidad (para que no afecte su funcionamiento optimo la luz del lugar), el láser lo debes apuntar a los LDR, que son "resistencias dependiente de la luz".

Luego subo el otro!!!!

Aquí el otro mediante foto-diodo o foto-transistor.





.
Q3 y Q5 son de propósito general, puede ser cualquiera (que sea de la corriente solicitada, recomiendo el 2n2222 y el 2n3906 NPN, PNP, el foto-diodo o foto-transistor puede ser CUALQUIERA, solo fíjate en el orden de sus terminales)
Es complejo, lo admito, incluso el circuito que publico markosq es mas facil, pero requiere de CI , yo odio trabajar con CI, prefiero mas lo discreto, cualquier duda o consulta hacérmela llegar y los ayudare con mucho gusto, saludos cordiales a todos!!!!.


----------



## Meta (Jul 13, 2011)

Tiene mucho aspecto profesional.

¿Está hecho con este programa?

Espero muchas fotos reales del circuito impreso.

Amigo, buen trabajo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola, que tal?
Por si les interesa...

PD: El circuito, no es mio, solo le agregué el LDR y el relé
PD2: La patita 7 del 555 no se conecta
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Jul 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias. Cuanta más cosas mejor que mejor.


----------



## wlopez (Jul 13, 2011)

ufff..... crei que seria un tema muy choteado...pero por lo visto..como dice Meta....cuanta mas cosas mejor que mejor....


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 13, 2011)

Meta, el programa usado es el Circuit Wizard de "New Wave Concept" (el que uso yo y usa DJ TT3).

Cambiando de tema, dejo OTRO circuito mas, pero este con un CI (no me gusta pero bueno jejejej), es muy parecido al circuito que publico markosq, solo que el mio usa el 74LS90 de la serie TTL, y por supuesto, lo e diseñado yo jjiijji es este:




R3 se puede cambiar para mejorar la sensibilidad (para que el control funcione a mayor distancia), pero aclarar que el FOTO-TRANSISTOR o el FOTO-DIODO deben estar correctamente protegidos de cualquier fuente de luz externa que pueda influir en un mal funcionamiento del circuito y accionamientos en falso.


----------



## Meta (Jul 13, 2011)

Buenas campeón:

Muy bueno el diseño, ¿lo haz probado realmente...

...real?

Saludo.


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 13, 2011)

Todos los circuitos anteriormente posteados han sido todos probados, en protoboard evidentemente, cumpliendo su función sin ningún problema, (muchas veces el original no funciona pero en la simulación si, pero aquí no hay problema por que el circuito trabaja a la primera ).


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 15, 2011)

markosq dijo:


> Aca te dejo un circuito super sencillo para que lo puedas hacer. Consta con componentes que lo podes conseguir en cualquier lado.Tiene un alcanze de 6 y 8 metros. Lo probe y funciona a la perfección. Cualquier duda que tengas avisame.
> Saludos



cuanto te salio para hacerlo?funciona con cualquier control remoto?


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 15, 2011)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:


> cuanto te salio para hacerlo?funciona con cualquier control remoto?



Hola, te responderé yo, el precio en dolares es de menos de 2 dolares (aquí en mi país Chile), y lo del control es si, funciona con cualquier control que tenga luz IR.

Saludos y suerte!!!


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 15, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Hola, te responderé yo, el precio en dolares es de menos de 2 dolares (aquí en mi país Chile), y lo del control es si, funciona con cualquier control que tenga luz IR.
> 
> Saludos y suerte!!!



tiene que ser si o si con el IRX TSOP 1738? aca en argentina donde compro los componentes no lo consigo.


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 15, 2011)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:


> tiene que ser si o si con el IRX TSOP 1738? aca en argentina donde compro los componentes no lo consigo.



El IRX lo puedes cambiar por cualquier foto-transistor, incluso hasta por un foto-diodo (si es que mi imaginación no me falla) solo fíjate en sus terminales, en tu país, no tengo ni la mas mínima idea de una tienda electrónica.

Espero que otra persona te pueda resolver tu duda, un saludo!!!


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 15, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> El IRX lo puedes cambiar por cualquier foto-transistor, incluso hasta por un foto-diodo (si es que mi imaginación no me falla) solo fíjate en sus terminales, en tu país, no tengo ni la mas mínima idea de una tienda electrónica.
> 
> Espero que otra persona te pueda resolver tu duda, un saludo!!!



voy a probar con un receptor de tv de 38khz


----------



## Meta (Ago 15, 2011)

El fototransistor es más sensible que le fotodiodo.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 19, 2011)

bueno amigos me arme este  circuito anda de 10 pero le tengo que poner un fusible.un fusible como  para que no se me queme la  parte del circuito.creo que llevaria 2  fusibles y otro en la parte del relay.pero como los pongo un va en la  alimentacion de 5v no.y para el relay?.de cuanto debe ser el fuse para  la parte de 5v y cual fuse para la parte de relay?


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 19, 2011)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:


> bueno amigos me arme este  circuito anda de 10 pero le tengo que poner un fusible.un fusible como  para que no se me queme la  parte del circuito.creo que llevaria 2  fusibles y otro en la parte del relay.pero como los pongo un va en la  alimentacion de 5v no.y para el relay?.de cuanto debe ser el fuse para  la parte de 5v y cual fuse para la parte de relay?



Ammms amigo, creo que seria mejor que le pusieras un automático termomagnetico XD broma, bueno hablando en serio, no encuentro la razón paa colocados un fusible ya que el circuito la carga mas grande que manejara será el relay que será el que controle la unidad de 220v o red eléctrica, si quieres le colocas un fusible en los contactos del relay que son la salida a la red eléctrica (220v), pero en si el circuito no lo requiere.


Saludos!!!!!


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Ammms amigo, creo que seria mejor que le pusieras un automático termomagnetico XD broma, bueno hablando en serio, no encuentro la razón paa colocados un fusible ya que el circuito la carga mas grande que manejara será el relay que será el que controle la unidad de 220v o red eléctrica, si quieres le colocas un fusible en los contactos del relay que son la salida a la red eléctrica (220v), pero en si el circuito no lo requiere.
> 
> 
> Saludos!!!!!




gracias por la respuesta.si en la parte de 5v no le voy a poner.lo que sucede que mi profesor quiere que le ponga fusible. le mando uno en el relay y listo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2011)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta.si en la parte de 5v no le voy a poner.lo que sucede que mi profesor quiere que le ponga fusible. le mando uno en el relay y listo.



Yo colocaría un fusible en serie con la carga (Lámpara)


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo colocaría un fusible en serie con la carga (Lámpara)



si eso pensaba hacer.gracias


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Te falta un condensador y una resistencia para evitar chispas en el relé con el contacto. Con el tiempo, las chispas en los contactos dejan de conducir y se ponen negra.






No recuerdo su valor de la resistencia y potencia, tampoco el valor del condensador. Te reduce las chispas si las hay.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Te falta un condensador y una resistencia para evitar chispas en el relé con el contacto. Con el tiempo, las chispas en los contactos dejan de conducir y se ponen negra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no entiendo tu dibujo   pero igual faltan los valores.


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Olvida ese dibujo, el que digo es este y si te dicen los valores.






Ampliar imagen

Un saludo.


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 20, 2011)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:
			
		

> buenisimo voy a arreglar el circuito.Saludos



Cabe recalcar que el circuito reductor de chispas va ubicado en los contactos del relay (en paralelo a la carga), no en la bobina.

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Cabe recalcar que el circuito reductor de chispas va ubicado en los contactos del relay (en paralelo a la carga), no en la bobina.
> 
> Saludos!



Por eso le puse el nuevo circuito.


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Cuando pueds pasa el nuevo esquema par averlo como curiosidad.

Otra cosa que la salida del relé lleva un fusible.

Puedes usar un optoacoplador y triac para sustituir el relé si lo deseas, consigues a cambio que te dure muchísimo más tiempo en el tema de averías, no hace ruido al conmutar, más barato y extremadamente más rápido. Sólo si quieres modificarlo.

Mira la parte de abajo del circuito que digo.





Cuando te acostumbres a él, el relé te lo pensará dos veces antes de usarlo, claro que lo nuevo cuesta entrar porque ya es más desconocido que el relé conocido por muchos.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Cuando pueds pasa el nuevo esquema par averlo como curiosidad.
> 
> Otra cosa que la salida del relé lleva un fusible.
> 
> ...



mejor lo dejo con el relay ya compre todos los compontes ya. =/


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Mejor expresarse por aquí, los demás te pueden dar ideas. Pregunta loque desees.











este es mi circuito ahi esta el relay como le conectaria el condensador poliester.y la resistencia.


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Se conecta a la salida en paralelo del relé.

Supongamos que tienes este circuito de abajo conectando directamente una bombilla.





No lo hagas así, pon lo que dice el primer dibujo.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Se conecta a la salida en paralelo del relé.
> 
> Supongamos que tienes este circuito de abajo conectando directamente una bombilla.
> 
> ...



*vos decis asi*


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 20, 2011)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> El fusible va en serie con el foco.
> 
> En cuanto a los condensadores, te va bien el de 100nF-400V. La resistencia, si pones más W, se recalienta menos. Pondría 2W, es más grade y disipa más el calor.



Hola, la resistencia si es que mi análisis no falla, lo único que hará sera limitar la corriente con la que se carga el condensador, por lo cual no tendría por que calentarse (ignorar el mensaje si estoy equivocado), la reactancia del condensador a 50HZ es de 32Kohms aprox, el cual estaría haciendo un consumo de aprox 0.0069A, lo cual a un voltaje de 220V estaría dando una potencia aproximada de 1.5W, esa debería ser la potencia de la resistencia, pero no comprendo el por que de tanta potencia, si alguien es tan amable de explicar estaría muy agradecido, un saludo!!!!


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Hola, la resistencia si es que mi análisis no falla, lo único que hará sera limitar la corriente con la que se carga el condensador, por lo cual no tendría por que calentarse (ignorar el mensaje si estoy equivocado), la reactancia del condensador a 50HZ es de 32Kohms aprox, el cual estaría haciendo un consumo de aprox 0.0069A, lo cual a un voltaje de 220V estaría dando una potencia aproximada de 1.5W, esa debería ser la potencia de la resistencia, pero no comprendo el por que de tanta potencia, si alguien es tan amable de explicar estaría muy agradecido, un saludo!!!!




te explico que en realidad lleva una de 1/2w pero dice que conviene una de 1w o 2w para que no recaliente tanto.


----------



## Meta (Ago 21, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Hola, la resistencia si es que mi análisis no falla, lo único que hará sera limitar la corriente con la que se carga el condensador, por lo cual no tendría por que calentarse (ignorar el mensaje si estoy equivocado), la reactancia del condensador a 50HZ es de 32Kohms aprox, el cual estaría haciendo un consumo de aprox 0.0069A, lo cual a un voltaje de 220V estaría dando una potencia aproximada de 1.5W, esa debería ser la potencia de la resistencia, pero no comprendo el por que de tanta potencia, si alguien es tan amable de explicar estaría muy agradecido, un saludo!!!!



Hola megasysfix:

Lleva 1/2 W. Si usas mucho el relé activando y desactivando, ocurre en su interior picos de tensión con un calor interno muy pequeño, si ocurre muchos seguidos termina calentandose, la resistencia de 1/2 W no se quemará, si se podnrá un poco oscura y como si estuviera quemada. Lo se por experiencia. 

¿Cuál es el truco?

Se le aumenta la potencia más de lo normal, la resistencia es más grande, no estará calentita como la 1/2 W, y te durará más. Cuando voy a reparar muchos UPS o SAI de la misma marca, aparece los mismos errores de lar esistencia quedándose segra hasta que ya no funciona, el truco es ampliarle la potencia con el mismo valor óhmico. En este caso del relé no pasa igual en poco tiempo, mejor prevenir que curar.

Puedes sustituri el relé por triac.






http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm

Saludo.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 21, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Hola megasysfix:
> 
> Lleva 1/2 W. Si usas mucho el relé activando y desactivando, ocurre en su interior picos de tensión con un calor interno muy pequeño, si ocurre muchos seguidos termina calentandose, la resistencia de 1/2 W no se quemará, si se podnrá un poco oscura y como si estuviera quemada. Lo se por experiencia.
> 
> ...




re bien explicado algo como le puse arriba para que no se caliente tanto la resistencia se ponia de 1w o 2w.cuando termine mi circuito  con el del relé.voy a probar con el  del opto va como queda, ya que  trabaje con ese componente.


----------



## Meta (Ago 21, 2011)

¿Haz probado el circuito con el relé y las resistencia de 1W o 2W en una protoboard?


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 21, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Hola megasysfix:
> 
> Lleva 1/2 W. Si usas mucho el relé activando y desactivando, ocurre en su interior picos de tensión con un calor interno muy pequeño, si ocurre muchos seguidos termina calentandose, la resistencia de 1/2 W no se quemará, si se podnrá un poco oscura y como si estuviera quemada. Lo se por experiencia.
> 
> ...



Amigo, eso lo entiendo claramente jejejej, a lo que yo me refería es al circuito que tu publicaste, el por que de tanta potencia si solamente el condensador tomara un peak de potencia y luego se abre, luego viceversa, entiendo claramente el por que de mas potencia pero no entiendo por que tanta potencia en el circuito que publicaste, espero que entiendan a lo que me refiero, un saludo!!!


----------



## Meta (Ago 21, 2011)

El esquema este en amarillo es el miso que este otro que ya publiqué también.






No hicieron mucho caso que digamos.

megasysfix*:
¿Qué te refieres que da tanta pontecia?

Ahora no te entiendo a que te refiere.
*


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 25, 2011)

*Meta aca lo termine todo anda perfectamente.esta hecho con el diseño que hice arriba en rojo.*


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 26, 2011)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Jejejejejje.
> 
> Formidable trabajo campeón.
> 
> ...




Aca te dejo un video


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2011)

Muy bueno, si Señor. Funciona a la primera, con antichispas incluido. 

Me haz animado hacerlo. El que iba hacer incluye un PIC y dependiendo que botón pulses del mando, activa un relé o otro de los 8 que hay. Es más complejo y no entiendo ni papa, lo que no sabía que el tuyo es muy eficaz.

Cuando puedas el esquema eléctrico real de lo que haz hecho. Está muy bien.

Buen trabajo.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 26, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Muy bueno, si Señor. Funciona a la primera, con antichispas incluido.
> 
> Me haz animado hacerlo. El que iba hacer incluye un PIC y dependiendo que botón pulses del mando, activa un relé o otro de los 8 que hay. Es más complejo y no entiendo ni papa, lo que no sabía que el tuyo es muy eficaz.
> 
> ...




te dejo un post de taringa esta todo detallado

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...trol-remoto-no-puede-faltar-en-tu-cuarto.html


----------



## Meta (Ago 27, 2011)

Más temad e control sobre relé a distancia con IrDA. Mando de Televisión por infrarrojos.





http://www.control-mando.tk/

http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=1






http://www.maicas.net/bot/remoto.htm



http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/experimentos_ir.php

http://www.fullcustom.es/guias/control-remoto-infrarrojo-hardware-10-canales

http://electronicayciencia.blogspot.com/2010/05/receptor-con-pic-para-mandos.html

http://www.franciscoseguro.com.ar/electronica/circuitos/ir.html

http://www.info-ab.uclm.es/labelec/solar/otros/infrarrojos/InfrarrojosPC.htm


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 27, 2011)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:
			
		

> me gusto el del video....



Gobernado por PIC y controlado por PWM

Saludos!!!!


----------



## biker2k3 (Ago 31, 2011)

Les dejo el link de una cosa *QU*e hice yo. Aparte de eso en mi pieza tengo echo un circuito *QU*e se alimenta directamente de 220 sin transformador y uso un pic 16f629 y un receptor infrarrojo. Lo tengo programado para que apretando un boton especifico del control remoto prenda o apague y ademas sigue funcionando la tecla normal para encender la luz no importando en que estado este.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 31, 2011)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Les dejo el link de una cosa ke hice yo. Aparte de eso en mi pieza tengo echo un circuito ke se alimenta directamente de 220 sin transformador y uso un pic 16f629 y un receptor infrarrojo. Lo tengo programado para que apretando un boton especifico del control remoto prenda o apague y ademas sigue funcionando la tecla normal para encender la luz no importando en que estado este.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3y2olnjM1A




esta buena tu  comfiguracion para que con una tecla especifica prenda la luz podes subir el circuito.


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 31, 2011)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:


> esta buena tu  comfiguracion para que con una tecla especifica prenda la luz podes subir el circuito.



Circuito?, yo solicitaría el archivo HEX que es el importante jejejej, saludos.


----------



## biker2k3 (Ago 31, 2011)

El tema es que el Hex de mi circuito esta echo especificamente para la tecla de mi control remoto, osea si les paso el codigo ustedes van a tener ke de alguna forma saber que codigo envia su control remoto para programarlo.
 Yo para saber el codigo tengo varias maneras, una es con el circuito del video que puedo poner que me muestre el codigo de cada tecla en el lcd. Otra es usar el Winlirc de la compu porque el mismo control que uso para la luz lo uso para manejar la compu , y la otra es conectar un receptor infrarrojo como el TSOP1738 a la entrada de linea de la placa de sonido y grabar el codigo que manda el control remoto.

 Para eso van a tener que aprender como funciona el protocolo nec32 y rc5 que son los mas usados. El mas facil es el nec32.

En un futuro yo deberia hacer que mi circuito pueda reconocer facilmente la tecla que pretendo usar para el mismo pero bueno ni me enrrosque


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2011)

Está bien usar el PIC para controlar cada botón de tu mando que tienes que programar usted mismo. Hay gente que puede grabar el código a distancia con una EEPROM extrena o interna del PIC.

El TSOP1738 parace muy usado.

En el libro www.pic16f84a.org página 531, tercera edición. Se usa el SFH5110-38.

¿Alguien lo ha probado?

Hay personas que los usa directamente para controlar el puerto serie.






http://www.lu1dma.com.ar/remotoPC.htm

_*¿Cuál receptor infrarrojo prefieren y por qué?*_

Un saludo.


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Está bien usar el PIC para controlar cada botón de tu mando que tienes que programar usted mismo. Hay gente que puede grabar el código a distancia con una EEPROM extrena o interna del PIC.
> 
> El TSOP1738 parace muy usado.
> 
> ...



Ese circuito lo tengo armado en la PC y funciona muy bien, lo uso con winlirc y el UICE. Algunos controles los reconoce mejor que otros, y para ese circuito y para el de la luz de mi habitacion use el receptor TSOP1738 o algun equivalente.


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2011)

También haré pruebas con ello.

Sobre tu vídeo.

Si hay un dispositivo como el de la imagen, es decir, controlar 8 relés con un sensor infrarrojo como el que usas...






¿Eres capaz con el PIC controlar cada relé?

Un saludo.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Sep 1, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Circuito?, yo solicitaría el archivo HEX que es el importante jejejej, saludos.



pero vos que sabes que quiero hacer yo jaja



Meta dijo:


> También haré pruebas con ello.
> 
> Sobre tu vídeo.
> 
> ...




seria muy bueno controlar esa cantidad de rele ya que podes poner cualquier cosa a la salida.


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 1, 2011)

Seguro que lo hay. de todas formas, puedes usar un puerto del pic en salida (8bits) y asignarle cada bit a un relé.
Luego atacas las bobinas con un transistor...y listo. Deberia funcionar.
Yo me he emocionado con este post, y estoy tratando de montar un dimmer activado por IR, mediante un PWM. Si me salgo con la mia, les posteo.


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 1, 2011)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:


> pero vos que sabes que quiero hacer yo jaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8 bit 1 byte

Y por que no mejor usamos 30 puertos para 30 relays?, que no podrías controlar con eso jejejej, una 16f877A nos brindaría esa cantidad de puertos, con una memoria de programa de 8K, algo realmente exitante , pablito, información adicional, cuando tu haces TU propio programa tienes que saber muy bien que puertos vas a usar, inclusive solo solicitando el asm o cualquiera que sea el lenguaje que se halla usado para programar, puedes saber el circuito que vas a requerir, y como buen ingeniero XD simplemente lo deduces, bueno un saludos y espero cuando tenga tiempo poder trabajar con las PIC con 30 salidas y ayudarles en el código.


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 1, 2011)

hola lo que dice pablito_ts_16 es lo del vídeo y esta explicado en español muy bueno.







aquí esta el link de como se realizo.

http://www.automasis.es.tl/PROY-.--Y-VIDEOS.htm


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 1, 2011)

markosq dijo:


> Aca te dejo un circuito super sencillo para que lo puedas hacer. Consta con componentes que lo podes conseguir en cualquier lado.Tiene un alcanze de 6 y 8 metros. Lo probe y funciona a la perfección. Cualquier duda que tengas avisame.
> Saludos



Como seria este circuito pero con un fototransistos porfa


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 1, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> hola lo que dice pablito_ts_16 es lo del vídeo y esta explicado en español muy bueno.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIMbMjqddHA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL



Y como plus adicional, podemos colocar un protocolo de comunicación serial, para asi poder controlar desde 2 lugares, control y computador , huy ya me obsesione por este proyecto, pero no dispongo de mucho tiempo , ojala y entre todos logremos algo grande .



SERGIOD dijo:


> Como seria este circuito pero con un fototransistos porfa



El fototransitor es el IRX....... XD, osea es igual, Saludos!!!


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Y como plus adicional, podemos colocar un protocolo de comunicación serial, para asi poder controlar desde 2 lugares, control y computador , huy ya *me obsesione* por este proyecto, pero no dispongo de mucho tiempo , ojala y entre todos logremos algo grande .
> 
> 
> 
> El fototransitor es el IRX....... XD, osea es igual, Saludos!!!



Obseiónate, la parte de controlar 8 Relés por puerto serie la tengo hecha en simulación y funciona con Visual C#, C++ y VB .net. También por vía Web con PHP que usaré otra tecnología más eficiente como remoting .net, Ajax o otra cosa que sea buena.

Cuando me llegue los componentes la empezaré a armar.

Mi ejemplo básico que hice hace tiempo funciona.






Descargar manual
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html

Saludo.


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 1, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Obseiónate, la parte de controlar 8 Relés por puerto serie la tengo hecha en simulación y funciona con Visual C#, C++ y VB .net. También por vía Web con PHP que usaré otra tecnología más eficiente como remoting .net, Ajax o otra cosa que sea buena.
> 
> Cuando me llegue los componentes la empezaré a armar.
> 
> ...


Felicidades!!!! Pero yo iré por los 30 reles los cuales los usare para controlar prácticamente una casa completa jejeje (cierre, iluminación, riego, zonas de seguridad,etc), yo también hace un tiempo hice una prueba pero con PIC pequeña y funciono de maravillas, por cierto "si te imaginas un proyecto digital, con PIC lo puedes lograr", además, todo lo que nos imaginemos puede que otra persona ya lo halla echo, pero el control de 30 relays me suena a estafa XD, saludos!!!!!


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2011)

Con lo que hago, te daré ideas para ahcer 30 relés o más, no es problema. En cuestión de economía puede ser un problemón.

Lo bueno que reciba datos de entradas.


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 1, 2011)

hola megasysfix no necesariamente necesitas 30 puertos, aparte que no creo que exista un pic de 30 puertos, con un registro de desplazamiento puedes controlar hasta mas de 30 rele y con un pic12f629 de 8 patas por ejemplo, yo particularmente cuando realizo un diseño evaluó muchas cosas antes de arriesgarme a comprar componentes y hacer un circuito y un programa ya que como tu mismo dices y es muy cierto el tiempo que hay que invertir, así yo lo tomo como norma general antes de hacer nada evaluó cuales son las posibilidades de hacerlo, con pic, con circuitos análogos, con compuertas, etc...Yo te propongo hacerlo en conjunto pero no con la finalidad de que funcione y ya, si no evaluando cada cosa para realizar algo lo mas optimo posible, lo digo porque por ejemplo hay muchas formas de hacer parpadear un led, pero cual es la que mas me conviene en función al costo, al ensamble, a cantidad de materiales, a tiempo, tipos de materiales, etc...Tu propusiste un sistema para controlar 30 rele con 16f877A, yo te propongo evaluar aparte si tendría lcd y teclado para control autónomo aparte del control remoto.

PD: un ejemplito de lo que te digo del control de mas de 30 reles sin necesidad de 30 puertos.

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=El_relojito

un monstruo de reloj, controla 64 leds, lee la temperatura, lee un integrado reloj de tiempo real y controla 4 displays 7 segmentos, todo con un solo 16f628A.


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 1, 2011)

este enlace lo vi en otra parte del foro no lo recuerdo bien donde
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/...rnica-pic.html


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 1, 2011)

dice que no existe?


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yo tengo armado para controlar la luz de la piesa con un circuito muy simple con un pic de 8 patas (16f629)  voy a ver si en estos dias subo un video, ahora lo prox que queria hacer en algun momento es manejar otras luces de la casa pero comunicandome a travez de la linea de 220v, esto es archiconocido y hay varios protocolos, el mas conocido es el X10, pero aun no lo eh estudiado lo suficiente como para implementarlo.


----------



## Meta (Sep 2, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> dice que no existe?



Se refiere a este enlace.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html

Ese enlace está por todas partes.

Siguiendo el comentario. Se puede controlar directamente 30 relés como quieres si usas PIC de 60, 80 ó 100 pines que puedes buscar aquí, claro que deberás pedir bajo pedido. ¿Es rentable?

Con un simple PIC-16F84A puedes controlar 30 relés o más con un expansor de BUS I2C, PCF8574.






Aquí ejemplos para practicar, para eso existe el PCF8574, para usar muchos pines. También tienes la posibilidad de usar varios PIC juntos comunicados aunque sea por RS232 si usas dos 16F877A o por I2C o SPI si usas a partir de tres PIC6F877A.
La elección es tuya.

Prepara una cierta cantidad de dinero solo con comprar 30 relés, sobre todo si usas porta relés incluido.






¿Realmente lo vas hacer?


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 2, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> hola megasysfix no necesariamente necesitas 30 puertos, aparte que no creo que exista un pic de 30 puertos, con un registro de desplazamiento puedes controlar hasta mas de 30 rele y con un pic12f629 de 8 patas por ejemplo, yo particularmente cuando realizo un diseño evaluó muchas cosas antes de arriesgarme a comprar componentes y hacer un circuito y un programa ya que como tu mismo dices y es muy cierto el tiempo que hay que invertir, así yo lo tomo como norma general antes de hacer nada evaluó cuales son las posibilidades de hacerlo, con pic, con circuitos análogos, con compuertas, etc...Yo te propongo hacerlo en conjunto pero no con la finalidad de que funcione y ya, si no evaluando cada cosa para realizar algo lo mas optimo posible, lo digo porque por ejemplo hay muchas formas de hacer parpadear un led, pero cual es la que mas me conviene en función al costo, al ensamble, a cantidad de materiales, a tiempo, tipos de materiales, etc...Tu propusiste un sistema para controlar 30 rele con 16f877A, yo te propongo evaluar aparte si tendría lcd y teclado para control autónomo aparte del control remoto.
> 
> PD: un ejemplito de lo que te digo del control de mas de 30 reles sin necesidad de 30 puertos.
> 
> ...



Amigo, el 16f877 posee 33 puertos  y el precio es super económico, no necesito nada de desmultiplexores o cosas por el estilo, ademas si quiero controlar un LCD simplemente habilito uno de los 2 puertos que me sobran para enviar datas seriales a otra PIC la cual lo único que hará sera controlar el LCD, y por ultimo, para que quiero un teclado si lo controlare desde el PC vía serial y por el control, en conclusión, tengo todos los puertos usados XD, lindo bonito y barato XD, saludos!!!!



Meta dijo:


> Se refiere a este enlace.
> http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html
> 
> Ese enlace está por todas partes.
> ...



Amigo, te cuento jijijiji, no es obligatorio usar relays, fácilmente puedo optar por optotriac, que a parte de ser mas baratos, no tengo que preocuparme de su mantencion y el molesto ruido de conmutación que generan los relays, estoy dispuesto pero cuando salga de vacaciones, por que aun estoy estudiando , no creamos nada imposible, solamente nos limitamos a lo que tenemos jejej, saludos!!!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 2, 2011)

te cuento que el pic16f877 trae según microchip que es el fabricante, dice en su hoja de datos que tiene 5 puertos que son A,B,C,D Y E, ...a mi me gustaría saber donde están los otros 28 puertos que según tu tiene el  pic16f877?


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 2, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> te cuento que el pic16f877 trae según microchip que es el fabricante, dice en su hoja de datos que tiene 5 puertos que son A,B,C,D Y E, ...a mi me gustaría saber donde están los otros 28 puertos que según tu tiene el  pic16f877?



Hola amigo , los puertos B,C,D son de 8 BIT o 1 BYTE cada uno (o 8 salidas o entradas), el puerto A posee 6 BIT (o 6 salidas o entradas) y el E posee 3 BIT (o 3 salidas o entradas), 8+8+8+6+3=33 .
saludos!!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 2, 2011)

aaahh estamos hablando de los pines de I/O "entrada o salida" del pic, no de puertos, hay una gran diferencia entre puerto y pin I/O. A eso me refiero. Ya que tu sigues mencionando 33 puertos, desde el principio estamos hablando de 33 pines I/O creo que es lo correcto y no 33 puertos.


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 2, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> aaahh estamos hablando de los pines de I/O "entrada o salida" del pic, no de puertos, hay una gran diferencia entre puerto y pin I/O. A eso me refiero. Ya que tu sigues mencionando 33 puertos, desde el principio estamos hablando de 33 pines I/O creo que es lo correcto y no 33 puertos.



 tienes razón, lamento mi expresión errónea XD, es que aun no soy "Ingeniero" para no equivocarme, saludos!!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 2, 2011)

tranquilo yo tampoco lo soy...saludosss


----------



## Meta (Sep 2, 2011)

El sustituto 16F887 tiene un pelín más de puertos.


----------



## Kelphes (Sep 2, 2011)

markosq dijo:


> Aca te dejo un circuito super sencillo para que lo puedas hacer. Consta con componentes que lo podes conseguir en cualquier lado.Tiene un alcanze de 6 y 8 metros. Lo probe y funciona a la perfección. Cualquier duda que tengas avisame.
> Saludos



eh echo el circuito y no funciona, lo probe con el protoboard y nada. Una de las cosas que hice fue comprar un relay de 12v pero 10A entonces al circuito lo bajo con un 7805, desde hay tengo 5v todo el circuito y 12 en el relay, ahora cuando lo conecto a la fuente, el relay funciona pero con el control remoto nada, aclaro que compre un receptor de tv de 38k.


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 2, 2011)

Kelphes, debes tener algo mal conectado, revisaste si llega la señal y si se activa el transistor, etc...No solo se trata de armar el circuito y esperar que funcione y ya, estudia el circuito y ve si realmente no esta funcionando y que es lo que no funciona.

aparte: 

Hay pic de muchos puertos están los 24f como el PIC24FJ128GA010, que cada puerto es de 16bits, con solo 2 puertos tendrías 32 pines I/O, y tienes en total 84 I/O, y están los pic32xxxxxx, que también rondan en ese rango aparte de tener de todo por dentro, usb, eternet, etc...en fin puedes conseguir muchos el problema esta en el costo, la programación, etc.


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2011)

Voy a comprar los componentes ahora mismo. 

Cuando el circuito no te funciona, el mando puede funcionarte a 36 KHz y usas el sensor de 38 KHz. Procura que coincida los dos a la misma frecuenca, ese es el motivo.

Si quieres ver cositas aquí con el RS232....
http://migsantiago.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&Itemid=8

Una revisión mini del esquema.






En el relé lleva un rectificador 1N4007, aunque es válido, en realidad lleva el 1N4148 que es mucho más rápido que el 1N4007.

El Led verde en realidad va en paralelo con su resisrencia al relé para saber si realemente funciona. Puede encenderse el LEd verde tal como está sin que el relé haga algo.

Unas preguntas y hola de nuevo.

He intentado comprar el CD4017 y me dieron el HEF4017BP que dice que es el normalito.

*1) ¿Realmente es el mismo IC como me han dicho en el local?*

Otra cosa que me toca las narices es que no tiene nada del TSOP1738 ni el SHF5110-38.

*2) ¿Sirve cualquier receptor para este circuito de controlar el relé?*

Eso es todo por ahora.


----------



## jerry101 (Sep 3, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> *1) ¿Realmente es el mismo IC como me han dicho en el local?*


 
Es el mismo, ambos son contadores de decadas



Meta dijo:


> *2) ¿Sirve cualquier receptor para este circuito de controlar el relé?*



Cualquier receptor sirve si es capaz de sensar señales de 38 kHz, pero deberas ver la forma en que se conecta ya que no todos se conectan de la misma forma
.


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas.






Aquí hay uno que no se si sirve y cuesta 4.30 €. Carísimo para lo que es.

http://www.parallax.com/StoreSearch...List/0/SortField/4/ProductID/177/Default.aspx

Voya buscar más por ahí. Menos mal que este integrado HEF4017BP me funciona igual.


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 3, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> Kelphes, debes tener algo mal conectado, revisaste si llega la señal y si se activa el transistor, etc...No solo se trata de armar el circuito y esperar que funcione y ya, estudia el circuito y ve si realmente no esta funcionando y que es lo que no funciona.
> 
> aparte:
> 
> Hay pic de muchos puertos están los 24f como el PIC24FJ128GA010, que cada puerto es de 16bits, con solo 2 puertos tendrías 32 pines I/O, y tienes en total 84 I/O, y están los pic32xxxxxx, que también rondan en ese rango aparte de tener de todo por dentro, usb, eternet, etc...en fin puedes conseguir muchos el problema esta en el costo, la programación, etc.



Intento en conseguir una PIC con 33 puertos barata y que su programación no sea compleja XD, en mi país la 16f877A esta a 10 dolares, algo adecuado para mi bolsillo, el programador lo poseo, y conozco como se comporta esa PIC en la realidad, por eso mencione ese µC jiijji, saludos!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2011)

respecto de ese circuito receptor, me parece a mi o el sensor es simplemente un IR ???
o acaso ya tiene incluido el filtro que discrimina la frecuencia en su interior??

sino sera sensible a casi cualquier fuente de luz.
o no ??


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 3, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> respecto de ese circuito receptor, me parece a mi o el sensor es simplemente un IR ???
> o acaso ya tiene incluido el filtro que discrimina la frecuencia en su interior??
> 
> sino sera sensible a casi cualquier fuente de luz.
> o no ??



Solamente a LUZ IR saludos!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2011)

y la luz comun esta compuesta tambien por IR asi que seguimos en la misma 
por eso tambien es la frecuencia de TX 
`por eso el rx deberia tener un filtro


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 3, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> y la luz comun esta compuesta tambien por IR asi que seguimso en la misma
> por eso tambien es la fre3cuencia de TX
> `por eso el rx deberia tener un filtro



Lo mismo desia yo hasta que me di cuenta en la practica que era falso eso, si la luz ambiental afectara en el funcionamiento del foto-transistor, el control de un TV al controlar una TV no funcionaria debido a que bloquearía la frecuencia, por eso el foto-transistor tiene una clase de "lente" oscuro, que bloquea cualquier fuente de luz que no sea IR pura, actualmente aquí poseo unos lentes de un mouse IR y al mirar atravez de ella directamente a la luz, no se puede apreciar (se bloquea) pero al apuntar a una luz IR se observa claramente (con la debida cámara claro), bueno, una observación de algo practico que hice una vez XD, saludos!!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 3, 2011)

yo hace tiempo realice uno y me funciono hasta 15 metros mas o menos apuntando directo con el control remoto lo monte en un protoboard, el circuito era mas complejo ya que era para otra finalidad, pero utilice solamente la parte que recibe y activa la salida en función a eso le adapte un opto triac MOC, y un triac y lo realice solo para probarlo pero después desistí ya que el circuito era muy grande y lo pienso hacer con un pic12f675 o 16f629  que la circuiteria es menor y ocupa menos espacio aparte de poder decodificar el los comandos del control remoto para mas opciones, en fin les dejo una imagen del circuito probado por mi que les doy fe de que si funciona ya que lo monte y probé y como dije me funciono hasta 15 metros, de echo estando a 2 o 3 metros y colocándome de espalda y apuntando en contra igual recibía la señal y lo activaba, ese fue otro motivo por el cual no me convenció mucho ya que cualquier control que estuviera cerca así no se apuntara directo al receptor lo activaba. Espero y les sirva como base el circuito ...saludosss

PD: el transistor Q1 hace de SOP2837 ya que no esta en el proteus.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2011)

che disculpa pero que feo se ve ese circuito, tarde en darme cuenta que el simbolo de masa que normalmente uno lo manda a negativo parece que representa en este caso positivo o +vcc y el primer ff , que tiene D y CK y R ya a un potencial , sin posibilidad de nada.... solo setearlo ....y el sensor ?? ...........
 pero que feo que esta simbolicamente .


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 3, 2011)

si realmente ese era el símbolo de GND que tenia esa versión de proteus, y nada mas veo D Y CLK  del primer ff, el R del primer ff esta a vcc, y ya que dices que esta feo voy a tratar de arreglarlo para que se aprecie mejor, mas no era mi intencion que se viera bonito si no era para hacer el pcb...dame un rato y lo pongo bonito...


----------



## Meta (Sep 4, 2011)

Ahora nos dió a todos hacer cosas de estas del relé con mando. Jejeje..





http://www.xbot.es/microplans/control_ir_8.htm


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 4, 2011)

Ya esta el circuito espero ahora si sea mas agradable a la vista, cualquier cosa extraña que vean en el circuito me avisan y les respondo sin ningún problema.

*Pequeña explicación del circuito:*

El circuito lo diseñe en base a una serie de circuitos que tenia ya probados y otros. 
La primera parte es la realice en función a la hoja de datos del SOP28XX la cual indica 
como conectar el componente de manera tal que sea la mas optima para la recepción.

La resistencia de 100ohm a VCC es para alimentar el SOP.
El condensador es (recommended to suppress power supply disturbance) información dada por la misma hoja del componente.

Y la resistencia de 10K o mayor a 10K? igualmente la hoja de datos.
Osea toda esa primera parte es gracias a la información dada por la hoja de datos del SOP28xx.

Ahora la parte de los FF tipo D, este es otro circuito que fue una prueba de uno ya realizado el cual no recuerdo de donde exactamente lo saque.

*Funcionamiento:*

La idea de todo el circuito es lograr realizar un cambio a la salida y mantenerlo. 

Quiere decir que si en la salida es 0 lógico, si se recibe un pulso a la entrada esto genera un cambio en la salida a 1 lógico y lo mantiene a pesar de dejar de recibir el pulso.

Ahora si analizamos bien eso se puede lograr con un solo FF.
Pero que pasa, que el cambio no se mantendría ya que al dejar de recibir el pulso este cambiaría de estado.

Por eso se utilizaron 2 FF.

Por otro lado esta que por lo general en un diseño de circuitos digitales siempre se evalúa la primera condición o primer estado de los circuitos, esto es en el encendido.

Si energizamos el circuito en que estado va iniciare? Para eso se condiciona el circuito para que empiece siempre en un estado ya sea 1 ó 0 lógico. 

Como se logra? De varias maneras, pero principalmente con un reset o set, osea que al energizar el circuito inmediatamente se resetee o setee y así lograr un estado inicial. 

Por otro lado esta el clock de los FF con lo cual no funcionaria el circuito ya que no cambiaría de estado.

Esto se logra gracias a que los FF tiene la condición de obviar las entradas cuando se utiliza el set y el reset con lo cual también se puede lograr cambiar el estado de las salidas del FF sin necesidad de un clock.

Ahora no siempre el circuito obvia las entradas, (este caso D y Clock son las entradas), solamente cuanto se activa set y reset, entonces que pasa el resto del tiempo cuando no se activan, para eso se colocaron a GND tanto el clock como D asi de esta forma siempre mantenemos un estado inicial después de cada pulso recibido.

*Ahora el segundo FF tiene 3 funciones principales:*

Recibir la señal

Mantener el estado a la salida.

Y al igual que el anterior debe de tener un estado inicial en este caso lo que nos interesa es este a 0V la salida y por lo tanto lo condicionamos para que su estado inicial sea 0V con un reset al inicio con C3 y luego lo mantenemos a 0V con R4 para que trabaje de modo normal.


El segundo FF recibe la señal cuando la salida del primer FF cambia de estado 1 a 0 y el condensador C2 se descarga.

Cambia de estado de 0 a 1 y lo mantiene.

Ahora la mayoría de los controles no envían un solo pulso envían un tren de pulso  y a 38,37,36,Khz.
Como hacemos para no tener un sistema intermitente, de eso se encarga R5 y C4, da un tiempo suficiente como para que a pesar de recibir un tren de pulso este se active una sola vez cada n cantidad de pulsos permitiendo así solo un cambio cada vez que se presione el  control remoto.

*Ventajas:*
Diseño practico.
De alto alcance. Mis pruebas alcanzaron mas o menos unos 15 metros.
Económico.
Estable. En ningún momento le afecto ninguna luz, ni el sol, ni lamparas.


*Desventajas:*
A pesar de ser estable con lo de las luces y el sol, es tan sensible que se activa con cualquier control, así se apunte el control para el lado opuesto de donde este el receptor eso si se esta al rededor de 2 o 3 metros igual toma la señal y se activa.

De momento es la única desventaja que se me ocurre ya que si hablo de pic y cantidad de componentes es otra cosa.

El resto del circuito puro diseño en base a pruebas y circuitos que ya tenia armado, en si son bastantes comunes, a partir de la salida del segundo FF pueden adaptar lo que deseen ya que no compromete el funcionamiento de lo demás.

Anexo la imagen del circuito y la simulación de las señales para que tengan una idea de lo descrito. En la imagen de las señales la entrada del tren del pulso la hice a 3khz ya que no me pude hacerlo a 36khz en el proteus.

Espero buenas criticas y me disculpo por el esquema que coloque arriba ya que no lo había detallado...saludosss


----------



## Meta (Sep 4, 2011)

Muy bueno el diseño.

¿No crees que será mejor usar un PIC?

Tiene EEPROM interno por si se va la luz del circuito, al iniciarse vuelve a estar los 8 relés como estaban y no empieza desde cero aunque tenga posibilidad de configurarlo. En tu caso es un relé y no importa.

El PIC puede grabar cada botón del mando con sus trenes de pulso.

http://www.jmnlab.com/receptorir/receptorir.html
http://users.frii.com/dlc/robotics/projects/botproj.htm







```
;    Designed to run at 20MHz
       list p=16F877a
       #include p16F877a.inc
   
   
       __CONFIG _CP_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _HS_OSC & _LVP_OFF & _BODEN_OFF
   
   ;******************************* DEFINICIONES***************************************************
   
   #DEFINE LED1 PORTA,3 ;Rojo
   #DEFINE LED2 PORTA,5 ;Azul
   #DEFINE LED3 PORTC,5 ;Verde
   #DEFINE PULSADOR2 PORTA,1
   #DEFINE DATO0 PORTD,0
   #DEFINE DATO1 PORTD,1
   #DEFINE DATO2 PORTD,2
   #DEFINE DATO3 PORTD,3
   #DEFINE DATO4 PORTD,4
   #DEFINE DATO5 PORTD,5
   #DEFINE DATO6 PORTD,6
   #DEFINE DATO7 PORTD,7
   #DEFINE ENABLE PORTE,2
   #DEFINE RS PORTE,0
   #DEFINE W_R PORTE,1
   #DEFINE LCD_DATOS PORTD 
   #DEFINE LCD_CTRL PORTE
   #DEFINE IR PORTB,0
   #DEFINE PIN_PRUEBA PORTA,0
   #DEFINE PIN_PRUEBA2 PORTA,2
   #DEFINE PIN_PRUEBA3 PORTC,0
   
   ;****************************** REGISTROS RAM ***************************************************
   
       cblock 0x20
   Delay0                    ; Assign an address to label Delay1
   Delay1
   Delay2
   Delay3
   DELAY4
   DELAY5    
   W_TEMP
   STATUS_TEMP
   CUENTA
   UNIDADES
   DECENAS
   CENTENAS
   DATO1IR
   DATO2IR
   TICTAC
   INT_CONTROL    
   INT_CONTROL_OLD    
   CONTADOR1        
   
       endc
   
   ;**************************** POSICIONES *********************************************************
   
       ORG 0                ; Posición de memoria donde se coloca la instrucción.
       GOTO Start            ; Salto a Start, se ejecutará la instrucción debajo de Start.
       
       ORG 4
       GOTO ISR
   
       ORG 5                ; Salta el vector de interrupción
   
   ;***************************** CONFIGURAR REGISTROS ************************************************
   
   Start                    ; Inicio del programa
       
   ;        ****************** BANCO 0 **************************************************************
       BCF STATUS, RP0     
       BCF STATUS, RP1     ; Seleciona el Bank0
   
       CLRF PORTA             ; Initialize poerts by clearing output                    
       CLRF PORTB            ; data latches
       CLRF PORTC
       CLRF PORTD
       CLRF PORTE
   
       MOVLW B'10010000'
       MOVWF INTCON        ;GIE e INTE, bit 1 flag de INTE
   
   
   ;        ******************** BANCO 1 **************************************************************
   
       BSF    STATUS,RP0        ; select Register Page 1
   
       BCF OPTION_REG,INTEDG    ;Flanco de bajada 
   
       MOVLW B'00000000'    ;Interruptores son entradas
       MOVWF TRISA        
       MOVLW B'00000001'
       MOVWF TRISB
       CLRF TRISC
       CLRF TRISD
       CLRF TRISE
   
       MOVLW 0X06            ;Configurar los pin de A
       MOVWF ADCON1        ;como entradas digitales.
   
       BCF STATUS, RP0        ;Bank0
   
   
   ;************************ INICIO PROGRAMA ****************************************************************
               
       BSF LED2            ;Parpadeo de Reset
       CALL Delay_2
       BCF LED2
   
       CALL INICIALIZA_LCD
       MOVLW B'00000001'    ;Clear Display
       CALL LCD_COMANDO
       MOVLW B'00000110'    ;Entry mode set
       CALL LCD_COMANDO
       MOVLW B'00001110'    ;Activa lcd y cursor
       CALL LCD_COMANDO
   
       BCF PIN_PRUEBA2
       BCF PIN_PRUEBA
   
   
   ;************************** PROGRAMA PRINCIPAL ********************************************************    
   
   MAIN_LOOP
       BSF LED1
       CALL Delay_2
       BCF LED1
       CALL Delay_2
   
       GOTO MAIN_LOOP
   
   ;*************************** INTERRUPCIONES*************************************************************
   
   ISR
   
       MOVWF W_TEMP            ;Salva W y Status
       SWAPF STATUS,0
       MOVWF STATUS_TEMP
       BSF LED2
       BCF LED1
       BCF LED3
       CLRF TICTAC
       CLRF DATO1IR
       CLRF DATO2IR
       CLRF CONTADOR1
       CLRF INT_CONTROL        ;bit 7 entrada IR, bit 3 y 4 cambio de byte y salida, bit 0:2 contador
       CLRF INT_CONTROL_OLD
       BCF PIN_PRUEBA
       BCF PIN_PRUEBA2
       BCF PIN_PRUEBA3
   
   
   ISR_LOOP
   
   
   ;            ********* Se mira el pin de entrada, si no cambia se va a SUBIR_TIC ************************
   
   
       BTFSS IR                ;Si es cero se ejecuta la siguiente,PORTB,0 ;0.2
       GOTO PONER_A_CERO                                                    ;---->0.6
       BSF INT_CONTROL,7                                                    ;0.6
       GOTO COMP_ENTRADA                                                    ;---->1
   PONER_A_CERO                                                            ;<----0.6
       NOP                                                                    ;0.8
       BCF INT_CONTROL,7                                                    ;1
   COMP_ENTRADA                                                            ;<----1
       MOVFW INT_CONTROL_OLD                                                ;1.2
       XORWF INT_CONTROL,W        ;Si son iguales Z=1                            ;1.4
       BTFSS STATUS,Z            ;Si es 0 se ejecuta la siguiente            ;1.6                                    
       GOTO COMPARAR_TIC                                                    ;--->2
   
   ;************************** Incrementar el TIC **********************************************************
   
       NOP                                                                                 ;2
       NOP                                                                                 ;2.2
       NOP                                                                                 ;2.4
       NOP                                                                                 ;2.6
   
   SUBIR_TIC                                                                                ;<--2.6
       NOP                                                                                    ;2.8
       MOVLW D'140'            ;1 Tics = 0.1 mS                                            ;3
       SUBWF TICTAC,W                                                                        ;3.2
       BTFSC STATUS,C            ;Si TICTAC-W mayor que 0, ejecuta la siguiente                ;3.6
       GOTO  ERROR_IR                                                                        ;
       INCF TICTAC,F                                                                        ;3.8
   
                                                                                   ;
       MOVLW D'158'                                                                        ;4
       MOVWF DELAY5                                                                        ;4.2
   Delay_5loop                                                                                ;3*0.2*158=94.8 
       DECFSZ DELAY5,f                                                                        ;
       GOTO Delay_5loop                                                                    ;
       MOVFW INT_CONTROL                                                                    ;99.2                                                            
       MOVWF INT_CONTROL_OLD                                                                ;99.4
       NOP                                                                                    ;99.6
       GOTO ISR_LOOP                                                                        ;100                                                                            
       
   
   
   ;          ********* El pin de entrada a cambiado, en función de los tics damos 1 o 0 *****************
   ;          ********* TIC menos 0.8 mS error, mayor de 0.8 mS escribir cero, mayor 1.7 mS escribir uno *
   ;           **********   Si es el flanco de subida no comparamos ***************************************
   
   COMPARAR_TIC                                                                            
       BTFSC IR                                                                                                
       GOTO SUBIR_TIC                                                                        
       
                                                                           
       MOVLW D'26'                ;1 Tics = 0.1 mS                                        
       SUBWF TICTAC,W                                                                        
       BTFSC STATUS,C            ;Si TICTAC-W mayor que 0, ejecuta la siguiente            
       GOTO COMPARAR_SALIDA          
                                                       
       MOVLW D'17'                ;1 Tics = 0.1 mS                                    
       SUBWF TICTAC,W                                                                
       BTFSC STATUS,C            ;Si TICTAC-W mayor que 0, ejecuta la siguiente    
       GOTO ALMACENAR_UNO                                                        
                                                                               
       MOVLW D'8'                ;1 Tics = 0.1 mS                                
       SUBWF TICTAC,W                                                            
       BTFSC STATUS,C            ;Si TICTAC-W mayor que 0, ejecuta la siguiente    
       GOTO ALMACENAR_CERO                                                            
                                                                               
   
       
   ERROR_IR                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
       BCF LED2                                                                            
       GOTO POP                                                    
   
   COMPARAR_SALIDA
       MOVFW INT_CONTROL                                                                                                                            
       MOVWF INT_CONTROL_OLD                                                                
       CLRF TICTAC                                                                                                                                                
       GOTO ISR_LOOP
                                                                           
       
                                                                           
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
   ALMACENAR_CERO                                                                            
       BTFSC INT_CONTROL,3    ;Si el bit 3 es uno se ejecuta la siguiente, vale 8 o mas.    
       GOTO ALMACENAR_DATO2                                                                
       BCF STATUS,C
       RLF DATO1IR,F                                                                                                                                                
       GOTO ALMACENAR_SALIDA                                                                
   ALMACENAR_DATO2    
       BCF STATUS,C                                                                    
       RLF DATO2IR,F                                                                                                                                        
       GOTO ALMACENAR_SALIDA                                                                
                                                                                           
   ALMACENAR_UNO                                                                            
       BTFSC INT_CONTROL,3    ;Si el bit 3 es uno se ejecuta la siguiente, vale 8 o mas.    
       GOTO ALMACENAR_DATO2_1    
       BCF STATUS,C                                                            
       RLF DATO1IR,F                                                                        
       INCF DATO1IR,F                                                                                                                                        
       GOTO ALMACENAR_SALIDA                                                                
   ALMACENAR_DATO2_1    
       BCF STATUS,C                                                                    
       RLF DATO2IR,F                                                                        
       INCF DATO2IR,F                                                                                                                                        
       GOTO ALMACENAR_SALIDA                                                                
                                                                                           
   
   ALMACENAR_SALIDA                                                                        
       INCF INT_CONTROL,F    
       BTFSC INT_CONTROL,4    ;Si el bit 4 es uno se ejecuta la siguiente, vale 16 o mas.    
       GOTO DATOS_A_LCD                                                                                                                                    
       GOTO COMPARAR_SALIDA                                                                
       
   
   DATOS_A_LCD
       
   
       MOVLW B'10000000'    
       CALL LCD_COMANDO
   
       MOVFW DATO1IR
       CALL BINARIO_LCD
       MOVFW CENTENAS
       CALL LCD_ESCRIBIR
       MOVFW DECENAS
       CALL LCD_ESCRIBIR
       MOVFW UNIDADES
       CALL LCD_ESCRIBIR
       
       MOVLW B'11000000'
       CALL LCD_COMANDO
   
       MOVFW DATO2IR
       CALL BINARIO_LCD
       MOVFW CENTENAS
       CALL LCD_ESCRIBIR
       MOVFW DECENAS
       CALL LCD_ESCRIBIR
       MOVFW UNIDADES
       CALL LCD_ESCRIBIR
   
   
   POP
       SWAPF STATUS_TEMP,0
       MOVWF STATUS
       MOVFW W_TEMP
       BCF INTCON,INTF
       BCF LED2
       RETFIE
   
   ;********************************** LCD ****************************************************************
   
   INICIALIZA_LCD
       CALL Delay
       CLRF LCD_CTRL
       MOVLW B'00111000'    ;8 bits, 2 líneas y 5x8 puntos
       MOVWF LCD_DATOS
       CALL LCD_E
       CALL Delay
       RETURN
   
   LCD_E
       BSF ENABLE
       NOP
       NOP
       NOP
       NOP
       NOP
       NOP
       NOP
       NOP
       NOP
       BCF ENABLE
       RETURN
   
   LCD_COMANDO    
       CLRF LCD_CTRL
       MOVWF LCD_DATOS
       CALL LCD_E
       CALL Delay    
       RETURN
   
   LCD_ESCRIBIR
       CLRF LCD_CTRL
       BSF RS
       MOVWF LCD_DATOS
       CALL LCD_E
       CALL Delay
       RETURN
   
   ;********************************** BINARIO A LCD *****************************************************
   
   BINARIO_LCD            ;Para registros de 8 bits, convierte a centenas, decenas y unidades.
   
       MOVWF CUENTA
       CLRF UNIDADES
       CLRF DECENAS
       CLRF CENTENAS
   
   CENT_LOOP
       MOVLW D'100'
       SUBWF CUENTA,W
       BTFSS STATUS,C
       GOTO DEC_LOOP
       INCF CENTENAS,F
       MOVWF CUENTA
       GOTO CENT_LOOP
   DEC_LOOP
       MOVLW D'10'
       SUBWF CUENTA,W
       BTFSS STATUS,C
       GOTO UNIDAD
       INCF DECENAS,F
       MOVWF CUENTA
       GOTO DEC_LOOP
   UNIDAD
       MOVF CUENTA,W
       MOVWF UNIDADES
   
       MOVLW B'00110000'
       ADDWF CENTENAS,1
       ADDWF DECENAS,1
       ADDWF UNIDADES,1
   
       RETURN
   
   ;********************************** DELAYS *************************************************************
   
   Delay                    ;20 mS    
       MOVLW D'65'
       MOVWF Delay1
   Delay_loop
       decfsz    Delay0,f    ; Waste time.  
       goto    Delay_loop    ; The Inner loop takes 3 instructions per loop * 256 loopss = 768 instructions
       decfsz    Delay1,f    ; The outer loop takes and additional 3 instructions per lap * 256 loops
       goto    Delay_loop    ; (768+3) * 256 = 197376 instructions / 1M instructions per second = 0.197 sec.
                           ; call it a two-tenths of a second.
       RETURN
   
   Delay_2                    ;0.86 s
       MOVLW D'22'
       MOVWF Delay2
   Delay_2loop
       decfsz    Delay0,f    ; Waste time.  
       goto    Delay_2loop    ; The Inner loop takes 3 instructions per loop * 256 loopss = 768 instructions
       decfsz    Delay1,f    ; The outer loop takes and additional 3 instructions per lap * 256 loops
       goto    Delay_2loop    ; (768+3) * 256 = 197376 instructions / 1M instructions per second = 0.197 sec.
                           ; call it a two-tenths of a second.
       decfsz     Delay2,f
       goto     Delay_2loop
       return
   
   Delay_3                ;50.2 uS
       MOVLW D'82'
       MOVWF Delay3
   Delay_3loop
       DECFSZ Delay3,f
       GOTO Delay_3loop
       RETURN
   
       end
```


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola Meta si creo que es mejor con pic de echo yo pienso realizar uno con un pic12f675 que vi en Internet bien interesante apenas consiga de nuevo el link lo coloco, el diseño que puse arriba es uno que realice el año pasado como prueba y funciono bastante bien y como se estaba hablando del circuito sin pic, ese seria simplemente otra alternativa...saludosss


PD: aqui esta el link el autor deja el esquema y el codigo y una breve explicacion de como funciona, yo la traduje para que tengan una idea de que se trata...

*Cómo funciona:*

Elija una clave en el mando a distancia (de la televisión, de vídeo o similar),
memoria que después de un procedimiento sencillo y con esa clave se
capaces de encender o apagar cualquier aparato eléctrico que usted desee. Por lo tanto, con todos los
Pulsando brevemente esta tecla, se cambia el estado del relé en el receptor (IR-
switch).

Clave de memorizar el mando a distancia es sencillo y se puede hacer lo siguiente
este procedimiento: Presione el botón de Ir-switch y llevó diodo se encenderá. ahora
usted puede conocer los principales en Ir-switch, y pulse la tecla del mando a distancia
controlador. Si usted hace eso, llevado de diodos parpadearán, y su memorización
proceso haya terminado.

*Instrucciones:*

Para que este dispositivo no será un problema incluso para los principiantes en la electrónica,
porque es un dispositivo sencillo y utiliza sólo unos pocos componentes. en
esquema se puede ver que lo que necesita microcontrolador PIC12F629, el IR-
TSOP1738 receptor (que puede ser cualquier tipo de receptor TSOP o SFH) y para
relé se puede utilizar cualquier tipo de relé con bobina de 12V.

El código del programa para este dispositivo se utiliza de IrLightDimmer y que es sólo una
subrutina, que se utiliza para memorizar y reconocer IR-protocolo.

Espero que usted encontrará un lugar de usar este dispositivo simple y útil.

Link:  http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/IrOn-Off-eng.htm

PD: hay otro proyecto en esta pagina que es con 2 rele....Espero les sirva de ayuda a todos...saludosss


----------



## silver00 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí y también bastante nuevo en esto de la electronica.

He intentado hacer este circuito y la verdad es que tengo una duda y no sé si alguien me podría ayudar. (el circuito que he hecho es del cd4017)






En principio el circuito con solo los leds me funciona a la perfección, le doy al mando y los leds canvian sin problemas. 
Pero cuando le pongo toda la parte del relé y le doy al mando, a veces detecta como dos pulsos, por decirlo de alguna manera, y se encide y se vuelve a apagar.
La verdad es que no sé como afinarlo un poco o el porque pasa esto.

Gracias.


----------



## Meta (Sep 10, 2011)

Silver00:

Es que el mando suelta dos veces el pulso iguales por seguridad. Pon condensadores de acoplo en el T2 para evitar también ruido de unos 100 pF o 101 pF.

reyvilla:
Que pena que no esté el código fuente para hacer estas cosas.
http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/IrOn-Off-eng.htm

Gracias por la información.


----------



## silver00 (Sep 10, 2011)

Meta:
muchas gracias, ahora ya me va perfecto. 
Me queda tanto por aprender.


----------



## Meta (Sep 10, 2011)

¿Qué haz hecho para que te vaya perfeco silver00?

¿Realmente haz hecho algo?


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 10, 2011)

Si esta, bueno el archivo .HEX es lo que necesitas para programar el pic y el lo coloco allí.


Hex file can be downloaded here:	hex IROn-Off-629 - hex file for PIC12F629
 	                                        hex IROn-Off-675 - hex file for PIC12F675

lo copias y lo pegas en Block de notas y lo guardas con extención hex.


----------



## Meta (Sep 10, 2011)

Eso lo se.  Y gracias.

Lo que quiero es el código fuente para modificarlo a mi antojo.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Sep 10, 2011)

silver00 dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí y también bastante nuevo en esto de la electronica.
> 
> He intentado hacer este circuito y la verdad es que tengo una duda y no sé si alguien me podría ayudar. (el circuito que he hecho es del cd4017)
> 
> ...



aca esta todo lo que necitas yo lo hice 
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ecolog...trol-remoto-no-puede-faltar-en-tu-cuarto.html


----------



## silver00 (Sep 10, 2011)

Meta:
al final me he dado cuenta que me sigue sin funcionar T_T


----------



## Meta (Sep 10, 2011)

No puedo montarlo ya que no encuentro por donde vivo un sensor par ainfrarrojo.

¿Puedes poner fotos?


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Sep 10, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> No puedo montarlo ya que no encuentro por donde vivo un sensor par ainfrarrojo.
> 
> ¿Puedes poner fotos?



a quien le decis que ponga foto ?


----------



## Meta (Sep 10, 2011)

A silver00. No le funciona y quiero ver que hizo aunque sea en protoboard.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Sep 10, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> A silver00. No le funciona y quiero ver que hizo aunque sea en protoboard.



ahi le puse la direccion del post para que lo haga igual como lo hice yo


----------



## silver00 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bueno, al final veo que depende con que mando pruebe va mejor o peor, también creo que depende del condesador electrolitico. A ver si consigo afinarlo más pero más o menos chuta, gracias. 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/imag0008xf.jpg/


----------



## Meta (Sep 10, 2011)

Parece que está muy bien. Procura usar los mismos componentes.

A veces es mejor que desmontes todo por completo y empeices a motarlo otra vez. Me ha ocurrido de así, funciona a la primera, creas o no lo creas. son cosas que pasan. Cuando te canses de hacer pruebas, al final cederás.

PD: La imagen que has subido en ese servidor es muy lento. Mejor subirlo por aquí, es muy rápido.
http://www.subeimagenes.com/

Saludo.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Sep 11, 2011)

silver00 dijo:


> Bueno, al final veo que depende con que mando pruebe va mejor o peor, también creo que depende del condesador electrolitico. A ver si consigo afinarlo más pero más o menos chuta, gracias.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/imag0008xf.jpg/




amigo fijate la direccion que te puse arriba yo lo hice y me anduvo


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 11, 2011)

silver00 dijo:


> Bueno, al final veo que depende con que mando pruebe va mejor o peor, también creo que depende del condesador electrolitico. A ver si consigo afinarlo más pero más o menos chuta, gracias.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/imag0008xf.jpg/



Amigo, tu problema esta en que el relay genera un "campo magnético intenso" cuando conmuta, lo cual hace que el CI trabaje a medias o su funcionamiento sea inadecuado, como veo estas alimentando con una batería de 9V lo cual el problema de ruido de alimentación se deshecharia, te recomiendo que lo armes en una baquelita para evitar esos problemas ya que en la protoboard es muy frecuente el funcionamiento erróneo de esos circuitos cuando están conmutando bobinas, saludos!!!!


----------



## sinchy (Sep 15, 2011)

markosq dijo:


> Aca te dejo un circuito super sencillo para que lo puedas hacer. Consta con componentes que lo podes conseguir en cualquier lado.Tiene un alcanze de 6 y 8 metros. Lo probe y funciona a la perfección. Cualquier duda que tengas avisame.
> Saludos



   justo lo queestaba buscando.... lo armare, y luego te comento si me resulta..


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Sep 15, 2011)

sinchy dijo:


> justo lo queestaba buscando.... lo armare, y luego te comento si me resulta..



si anda comparti las fotos


----------



## joelexel (Sep 15, 2011)

markosq dijo:


> Aca te dejo un circuito super sencillo para que lo puedas hacer. Consta con componentes que lo podes conseguir en cualquier lado.Tiene un alcanze de 6 y 8 metros. Lo probe y funciona a la perfección. Cualquier duda que tengas avisame.
> Saludos



Hace mucho soñaba con algo como esto mi idea es alimentarlo con una fuente sin trafo osea con un par de diodos y unos condensadores para poder armarlo detrás de la caja de luz de mi habitación, y como control remoto usare el de un estéreo que tenia x ahi, me las ingeniare con las salidas NA y NC del rele para armar un doble comando osea por control remoto y la antigua con la manito presionando la llave. 

La única duda que tengo es que el control remoto emite luz infrarroja con una cierta frecuencia  y temo que la luz de mi habitación parpadee a la misma frecuencia, ¿tendria que poner una etapa de filtrado ?? de ser asi supongo que seria un condensador en la etapa de recepción para mantener un pulso x equis tiempo sin importar si sigue recibiendo pero donde?


----------



## thenot (Sep 15, 2011)

Voy a diseñar el código para un pic y se los dejo, tengo un código ya probado, pero quisiera "afinarselos", en realidad es la cosa mas simple que hay. Yo me demore 30 minutos en hacer el código partiendo de 0, bueno claramente leyendo con anterioridad el protocolo Sirc de Sony. Bueno cuando pueda probarlo y lo tenga se los dejo, y eso ya sera mínimo el miércoles, a menos que mañana pueda hacer algo.

Saludos.


----------



## silver00 (Sep 20, 2011)

megasysfix dijo:


> Amigo, tu problema esta en que el relay genera un "campo magnético intenso" cuando conmuta, lo cual hace que el CI trabaje a medias o su funcionamiento sea inadecuado, como veo estas alimentando con una batería de 9V lo cual el problema de ruido de alimentación se deshecharia, te recomiendo que lo armes en una baquelita para evitar esos problemas ya que en la protoboard es muy frecuente el funcionamiento erróneo de esos circuitos cuando están conmutando bobinas, saludos!!!!



Hola, gracias por contestar, probaré lo que dices.
una pregunta, una stripboard como esta me serviría? (No sé si al ser al estar conectados los agujeros por filas el resultado sería similar al de la una protoboard)






Gracias.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Sep 20, 2011)

silver00 dijo:


> Hola, gracias por contestar, probaré lo que dices.
> una pregunta, una stripboard como esta me serviría? (No sé si al ser al estar conectados los agujeros por filas el resultado sería similar al de la una protoboard)
> 
> 
> ...



en el protoboard anda bien yo lo hice y me anduvo.lo probe con 5v y anduvo el rele pega perfecto.Saludos.


----------



## thenot (Sep 21, 2011)

Bueno estaba preparando el código para subirlo y me doy cuenta de algo... Proton (compilador que uso para mis programas) ya tiene implementado tanto el protocolo Sirc de sony y el RC5 de phillips. En el archivo adjunto les dejo la información.. Ahora solo queda aplicarlo a lo que se quiera...

Saludos!


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 5, 2011)

hola puse en prueba el sistema de la pagina:

http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/IrOn-Off.htm#IrOnOff2

que les había comentado tiempo atrás y estos fueron los resultados con el .hex que esta en la pagina.


----------



## darquiel (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola, hace mucho tiempo estoy buscando este tipo de circuito, y como estoy empezando en electrónica no puedo hacer el pcb desde un esquema, por que me cuesta, en el link que dieron está todo explicado, pero quisiera si alguien se copa pasar el pcb del circuito encendido con puntero láser para probar también. Muchas Gracias.
El mejor foro de todos los que leí.. los miles que leí al respecto.
Abrazo.


----------



## RMS9 (Oct 25, 2011)

markosq dijo:


> Aca te dejo un circuito super sencillo para que lo puedas hacer. Consta con componentes que lo podes conseguir en cualquier lado.Tiene un alcanze de 6 y 8 metros. Lo probe y funciona a la perfección. Cualquier duda que tengas avisame.
> Saludos



 es verdad  yo  lo probe  y anda ala perfeccion   sin problemas ni nada  es recomendable  saludos =)


----------



## chiqoelectro (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola, tengo un problema con el circuito de arriba. Ví el circuito, vi buenos comentarios, diseñé el PCB y directamente lo monté en una placa (Seguramente tendría que haberlo probado en una protoboard pero justo ahora no tengo y cuando compré los componentes andaba con poca plata encima). Cuando conecto el circuito a 5v (estoy usando un USB) queda prendido el led verde, y no hace otra cosa. Nose que puede ser. No conseguí el TSOP1738 asique agarré un DVD que tengo en casa, y "tomé prestado" el receptor infrarojo, y uso el mismo control del DVD (sé que anda porque lo probé al dvd antes de mutilarlo).
Bueno, ese es el problema, enciende el led verde queda así, cuando apreto los botones del control del DVD ni se mosquean los leds, ni el Relé. Espero alguien pueda ayudarme.

El circuito es el de arriba, y dejo el pcb...






Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## CaLaVeRa (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola gente,
Tengo el mismo problema que mi compañero de arriba, yo tampoco me pude hacer con el tsop 1738, pero monte (según los de la tienda) uno equivalente. El resto del circuito funciona a la perfección porque metiendo manualmente una señal alta al CLK del integrado todo funciona( cambia de led y cierra el relee), incluso inyectando corriente manualmente en la base del 558 también funciona todo como se espera, así que el problema esta en el receptor de ir.
Saben de algún método para comprobar si nuestro receptor es valido para el cicuito?
Muchas gracias! y un SaLuDeTe.


----------



## CaLaVeRa (Nov 19, 2011)

Muy buenas! bueno decir que ya lo tengo solucionado, pero he tenido que modificar parte del circuito os cuento por si a alguien le sirve de utilidad:
He cambiado el receptor de ir concretamente por un BPW40, es un fototransistor NPN, he conectado el colector directamente a +5v, y el emisor directamente al clock del integrado, la patilla 14.
He eliminado de un plumazo T1,C1 y R5 y funciona, ahora solo me queda dar con unos valores de r1 y c2 optimos para que me eliminen la frecuencia con la que el mando envia el haz de ir, alguna sugerencia?
SaLuDeTeS!


----------



## chiqoelectro (Nov 19, 2011)

Perfecto, entonces voy a probar eso que hiciste cambiando el TSOP y después cuento que onda. Igual me hubiera gustado usar el TSOP. Gracias CaLaVeRa


----------



## chiqoelectro (Nov 22, 2011)

Bueno, les cuento que al parecer mi problema no era el circuito, sino el fucking control que tenía baja la batería (Si lo sé, rompo límites). Luego tuve un problema, supongo que con el TSOP, ya que lo arreglé poniendo un Capacitor de 4.7uf entre las patas 2 y 3 (GND y +5). El problema era que el IC contaba un paso más de vez en cuando (en momentos colgados) y me cambiaba de estado el relé. Bueno, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> hola puse en prueba el sistema de la pagina:
> 
> http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/IrOn-Off.htm#IrOnOff2
> 
> ...



Muy bueno.

*1)* ¿Te funciona el de los dos relés?

*2)* ¿Cómo sabes el botón cuando controla uno o otro relé?

Saludo.


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola no probé el de los dos relay, por que creo que no esta el código, solo esta el de un rele, y te puedo decir que el de un relay si funciona de echo tanto que hasta vi que alguien lo estaba vendiendo en mercado libre y se que es ese porque funciona exactamente igual pura casualidad lo dudo ...saludosss

LINK: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-36020311-interruptor-a-control-remoto-programable-tarjeta-electronica-_JM_

Revise la pagina y si tiene el hex, funciona en dos modos para un solo relay y para dos con un jumper, por otra parte tienes el pulsador lo presionas y empiezas a guardar cada tecla del mando IR por cada tecla guardada el led parpadea indicando que ya guardo el boton seleccionado en el mando.


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2012)

¿cuánto en €uros es *BsF 14500*?

Menudo negocio hace la gente. ejejjejje-


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2012)

hace un tiempo vi a uno creo que de cordoba que vendia uno pero ya listo, no solo la placa sino listo para poner.

lo aplaudo por que tuvo la voluntad de hacer un aparatillo propio y intentar venderlo.
por mas que venda 10 o cien ............¿ crees que hace negocio ??? 

es otro intentando lastimeramente sacar un peso de su conocimiento y esfuerzo metido en DISEÑO ELECTRONICO.

ya vera con el tiempo que no se hace "negocio" , quedate tranquilo meta y dale vos para adelante en lo que se te ocurra.
hace y ponelo a la venta y mostralo aca, de mi parte te dire lo que le digo a todos los que lo hacen :

la moneda es de venezuela, yo encontre el BEF ,...........no BSF


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola es Bs, Bolivares o Bolivares fuertes el costo del un dolar esta en mas o menos 4,50Bs el regulado, pero en si como indica fernandob, no creo que sea mucho negocio, lo que si no considero mucho es que pone a los que se toman tiempo diseñando sus circuitos tengan que competir en el mercado con mediocres que dicen saber y realmente no saben nada.


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2012)

Tu mismo lo has dicho, dicen saber. Tampoco no es que no sepan nada, algo saben, si no pupiera nada no haría nada. Lo que no sabe nada es tener soltura que es distinto, se coge con la experiencia y el tiempo.

He visto a muchos que si hacen negocio en España. Piden fabricación de 20 placas com mínimos y calidad como muestra abajo.






Cuadno tengas 20 placas de ese tipo que te fabricaron gracias a tus diseños, montas los componentes, los verifica y los vendes a los que te dieron el dinero de entrada. En España te lo vende caro y le sacan dinero pra invertir  y ganancias. Es lo que suelo ver, hasta con el metaquilato. Un cacho plástico muy pequeño te apuñalan por la espalda de precios altos.

Normalemnte te los trae en http://www.futurlec.com/PCBService.shtml si las pide en España te clavan.


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 19, 2012)

Para no irnos del tema si quieres un sistema controlado a control remoto yo recomandaria meterse de lleno con los códigos de IR standares a parte de ser bien interesante nos da algo mas de experiencia en un ramo de la electrónica que seria las comunicaciones por IR, de atemano queda a disposición para la comprensión de su funcionamiento y comportamiento, les dejo un link para empezar a quien le interese donde se describen algunos y como funcionan.

http://www.sbprojects.com/knowledge/ir/sirc.php


----------



## Meta (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola:

Saber de códigos en una cosa, ponerlo es ora, lo bueno es aprender a recoger los códigos e interpretarlos, así se puede controlar todo, ejjeje.

http://www.micropic.es/mpblog/2007/02/minidimmer-controlado-por-mando-infrarrojos/

Un saludo.


----------



## peep387 (Mar 21, 2012)

pero madre mia.. tanto copiar proyectos por hay.. jejejjeje

un saludo a todos. 

entonces tantos comentarios pero no hay ningun cachin de programa y replanteos de programas..

lo que tendriais que saver es donde mete los valores de los codigos del mando. cosa que teniendo solo el archivo compilado.. bufff (aunque me da que el codificador y bel valor del boton lo cojera de la epron y tendreis que ponersela vosotros)
(me parece que despues de configurar algunba cosas al inicio inicia comandos de epron) pero no estoy seguro. (y paso estudiarlo. antes melo curro)

meta como te esta llendo las practicas con los infrarrojos. 
justamente estaba mirando por la red nuevas ideas pero la verdad no e encontrado gran cosa. 
tengo en mente un proyecto para regular una dimer.. ( pero que funcione bien. ante todo problena de red) y 4 salidas a rele.

porcierto meta me acavo currar una insoladora nueva que ya acetiempo tenia ganas de montarla y con ello un circuito de practicas nuevo. que porcierto si quereis octener de 7 bit de un puerto tansolo es multiplexarla.
acavo de montar la placa del exapodo o bueno no se lo que montare de primeras igual un cubo led.

pero estaba mirando aver si encontraba algun travajillo que me diera una ideande como recivir el infrarrojo por la entrada rx o sp0 y con ello apenas me coma el tiempo de la decodificacion del mando.

meta y como estas estructurando el programa.. aver enseñame que tienes por hay echo.





un saludo


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 21, 2012)

hola peep387, yo logre decodificar de manera muy buena el un control universal utilizando el código para sony, el control es un RCA universal y el código del sony es el 002, logre captar y decodifique todos los comandos, no tome en cuenta la dirección ya que es la misma, únicamente me dedique a tomar los 7bits de los comandos, es realmente fácil ya que la codificación es bien diferenciada entre un 1 lógico y un cero logico aparte del pulso de start que es de 2.4ms aproximadamente, eso lo realice por puerto serie para tener una mejor idea de lo que esta decodificando.

Aprovecho y Explico como funciona el protocolo infrarojo sony y como decodificarlo:

El protocolo sony hay 3 versiones ser segun referencia del enlance de internet, de 12bit, 15bit o 20bit
en la mayoría y en mi caso fue de 12 bits.
Donde:
5 bits son de direccion y 7bits de longitud de comando.







Un uno esta representado por un pulso positivo de 1.2ms segido espacio 0 logico de 600us
Un cero esta representado por un pulso positivo de 600us segido espacio 0 logico de 600us






El inicio de la señal tiene una cabecera de un pulso que dura 2.4ms seguido por un espacio 0 logico de 0.6ms

Ya teniendo estos datos se puede empezar hacer el programa.
En mi caso yo utilizo el picbasic pro con el comando pulsin.

Lo primero que hago es detectar el pulso de cabecera y si el pulso es de 2.4ms empiezo a codificar los demás pulsos con un arreglo de bit a través de una variable.

Para hacer el primer descarte utilizo la siguiente sentencia.

Nota: yo utilizo un TSOP1136 como receptor infrarojo puede ser cualquier otro.

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(0) 

Donde IN_TSOP es un symbol para el pin de entrada del TSOP, cero es pulso negados, esto es porque el TSOP invierte los pulsos a la salida y BIT_IR es la variable del arreglo que en este caso es un arreglo de 7, para el pulso de inicio y los 7bits para bits de comando.
Para la declaración de BIT_IR es asi: BIT_IR VAR BYTE(7)

Entonces la primera sentencia luego de esa linea es:

IF BIT_IR(0) <240 THEN GOTO INICIO 'si el tamaño del pulso es menor a 240 se queda en el inicio.

Algo importante es tomar en cuenta el oscilador utilizado ya que cambia el trabajo de pulsin, si se utiliza un oscilador de 4MHZ cada valor de pulsin se toma de 10us y si es de 20MHZ es de 2us, en mi caso utilice uno de 4MHZ interno, para lo cual 240 por 10 = 2400us = 2.4ms.

Una vez que logramos detectar correctamente la cabecera podemos empezar a codificar el comando, en este caso es sencillo porque están bien diferenciados por espacios de tiempo la representación de 1 y 0 lógico con pulsos positivos de 1.2ms para 1 logico y 600us para 0 lógico, por lo cual se puede obviar los espacios vacíos o ceros lógicos.

el código se puede hacer con un arreglo de for next y en pocas lineas pero para fines de aprendizaje lo voy hacer de la manera larga.

Ya teniendo en cuenta como diferenciamos los 1 y los 0, entonces podemos hacer lo siguiente:
Necesitamos una variable para ir almacenando los bit de comando.
comando var byte

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(1) 
IF BIT_IR(1) <120 THEN 
comando.Bit0 = 0   
ELSE
comando.Bit0 = 1
endif

En la sentencia anterior si el pulso es menor a 1.2ms el bit cero de comando es 0 de lo contrario el bit cero de comando es uno. Recordando que un uno es representado por un pulso de 1.2ms y un cero por 600us.

Lo mismo ocurre con los demas bits, copia y pega y cambiar los bit y queda asi:

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(2) 
IF BIT_IR(2) <120 THEN 
comando.Bit1 = 0   
ELSE
comando.Bit1 = 1
endif

hasta llegar al 7 para BIT_IR y el comando.bit6, debido a que se utilizo el bit 0 de la variable BIT_IR para la cabecera, se empieza a partir del bit1 hasta el bit7, y comando de 0 a 6 hay 7bit.

Luego ya tenemos en la variable comando el valor del botón presionado, en la siguiente lista tenemos los valores de comando para cada botón presionado en un rato subo un video de las practicas.



Dirección	Dispositivo
1	TV
2	VCR 1
3	VCR 2
6	Unidad de disco láser
12	Sonido envolvente
16	Cassette / sintonizador
17	Reproductor de CD
18	Ecualizador

Comando	Función
0	         Dígito 1
1	         Dígito 2
2	         Dígito 3
3	         Dígito 4
4	         Dígito 5
5	         Dígito 6
6	         Dígito 7
7	         Dígito 8
8	         Dígito 9
9	         0 Dígito
16	         Canal +
17	         Canal -
18	         Volumen +
19	         Volumen -
20	         Silencio
21	         Poder
22	         Reajustar
23	         Modo de audio
24	         Contraste +
25	         Contraste -
26	         Color +
27	         Color -
30	         Brillo +
31	         Brillo -
38	         Balance de la izquierda
39	         Equilibrar el derecho
47	         En espera


----------



## Meta (Mar 21, 2012)

peep387, la insoladora espero ver imágenes o vídeos, en mi caso lo tengo pendiente, debo tener €€€€€€€€€ para comprar al menos las lámparas.

En cuanto a los LEd infrarrojo, buena inforamción.

Está bien la idea de captar las señales del mando por puerto serie.


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Debido a un problema que tengo con la pc no puedo subir el video, mas sin embargo realice unas lecturas como indique por el puerto serial y los resultados fueron muy bueno, aunque hay que decir que dependiendo de la distancia los tiempos de los pulsos cambian un poco no se a que puede deberse a la atenuación por la distancia ya que solo ocurre cuando no apunto directamente el control. Anexo el codigo en pbp y el circuito lo subo luego ya que lo hice directo en el protoboard, anexo tambien las lecturas obtenidas en el serial comunicator del microcode.


```
'****************************************************************
'*  Name    : UNTITLED.BAS                                      *
'*  Author  : [select VIEW...EDITOR OPTIONS]                    *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2012 [select VIEW...EDITOR OPTIONS] *
'*          : All Rights Reserved                               *
'*  Date    : 17/03/2012                                        *
'*  Version : 1.0                                               *
'*  Notes   :                                                   *
'*          :                                                   *
'****************************************************************

					
@ DEVICE PIC16F628A
@ DEVICE INTRC_OSC_NOCLKOUT 
@ DEVICE WDT_OFF        
@ DEVICE PWRT_OFF       
@ DEVICE MCLR_OFF       
@ DEVICE BOD_OFF        
@ DEVICE LVP_OFF        
@ DEVICE CPD_OFF        
@ DEVICE PROTECT_OFF 
INCLUDE  "modedefs.bas"
DEFINE OSC 4

CMCON = 0
TRISA = %00000000      
TRISB = %00000010 
PORTA = %00000000
PORTB = %00000000
 

BIT_IR         VAR BYTE(8)
COMANDO	       VAR BYTE
SYMBOL IN_TSOP = PORTB.1
SYMBOL TX      = PORTB.2
CLEAR

INICIO: 

DETECCION_DE_IR:
COMANDO = 0 

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(0)  'PRIMER PULSO NEGADO SE GUARDA EN BIT_IR
IF BIT_IR(0) = 0 THEN GOTO DETECCION_DE_IR   'Si no se recibe nada se queda en DETECCION_DE_IR
IF BIT_IR(0) < 240 THEN GOTO DETECCION_DE_IR  'si el pulso no dura 2.4ms se queda en DETECCION_DE_IR


EXTRAE_BITS:
PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(1) 
IF BIT_IR(1) < 120 THEN  'SI EL BIT 1 DE BIT_IR ES MENOR A 120
COMANDO.bit0 = 0         'EL BIT 0 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 0
ELSE	                 'SI NO 
COMANDO.bit0 = 1         'EL BIT 0 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 1
ENDIF

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(2)
IF BIT_IR(2) < 120 THEN  'SI EL BIT 2 DE BIT_IR ES MENOR A 120
COMANDO.bIT1 = 0         'EL BIT 1 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 0
ELSE	                 'SI NO 
COMANDO.bIT1 = 1         'EL BIT 1 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 1
ENDIF

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(3)
IF BIT_IR(3) < 120 THEN  'SI EL BIT 3 DE BIT_IR ES MENOR A 120
COMANDO.bit2 = 0         'EL BIT 2 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 0
ELSE	                 'SI NO 
COMANDO.bit2 = 1         'EL BIT 2 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 1
ENDIF

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(4)
IF BIT_IR(4) < 120 THEN  'SI EL BIT 4 DE BIT_IR ES MENOR A 120
COMANDO.bit3 = 0         'EL BIT 3 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 0
ELSE	                 'SI NO 
COMANDO.bit3 = 1         'EL BIT 3 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 1
ENDIF

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(5)
IF BIT_IR(5) < 120 THEN  'SI EL BIT 5 DE BIT_IR ES MENOR A 120
COMANDO.bit4 = 0         'EL BIT 4 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 0
ELSE	                 'SI NO 
COMANDO.bit4 = 1         'EL BIT 4 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 1
ENDIF

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(6)
IF BIT_IR(6) < 120 THEN  'SI EL BIT 6 DE BIT_IR ES MENOR A 120
COMANDO.bit5 = 0         'EL BIT 5 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 0
ELSE	                 'SI NO 
COMANDO.bit5 = 1         'EL BIT 5 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 1
ENDIF

PULSIN IN_TSOP,0,BIT_IR(7)
IF BIT_IR(7) < 120 THEN  'SI EL BIT 7 DE BIT_IR ES MENOR A 120
COMANDO.bit6 = 0         'EL BIT 6 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 0
ELSE	                 'SI NO 
COMANDO.bit6 = 1         'EL BIT 6 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 1
ENDIF

SEROUT TX,N2400,["COMANDO: "   ,#COMANDO,10]
IF COMANDO < 10 THEN
COMANDO = COMANDO + 1
SEROUT TX,N2400,["BOTON: "   ,#COMANDO,10]
ENDIF

IF COMANDO = 16 THEN
SEROUT TX,N2400,["BOTON: +CANAL",10]
ENDIF
IF COMANDO = 17 THEN
SEROUT TX,N2400,["BOTON: -CANAL",10]
ENDIF
IF COMANDO = 18 THEN
SEROUT TX,N2400,["BOTON: +VOMUMEN",10]
ENDIF
IF COMANDO = 19 THEN
SEROUT TX,N2400,["BOTON: -VOMUMEN",10]
ENDIF
IF COMANDO = 20 THEN
SEROUT TX,N2400,["BOTON: SILENCIO",10]
ENDIF
IF COMANDO = 21 THEN
SEROUT TX,N2400,["BOTON: PODER",10]
ENDIF
IF COMANDO = 59 THEN
SEROUT TX,N2400,["BOTON: PODER",10]
ENDIF 

SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 1 : ",#BIT_IR(1),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 2 : ",#BIT_IR(2),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 3 : ",#BIT_IR(3),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 4 : ",#BIT_IR(4),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 5 : ",#BIT_IR(5),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 6 : ",#BIT_IR(6),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 7 : ",#BIT_IR(7),10]

GOTO DETECCION_DE_IR
```

Hasta aquí todo bien espero sirva de ayuda para empezar, ya faltaría ponerse con los
demás protocolos RC5, JVA, NEC, etc... Cualquier cosa que correjir me avisan


----------



## Meta (Mar 21, 2012)

Buen trabajo.

En cuanto a lo de subir vídeos, me pasaba lo mismo con el PC y lo subí con una PlayStation 3. Gracias a la PS3, se puede subir directo a youtube o al facebook. No se si con l aX-Box 360 se podrá hacer.

Pruebalo, funciona de maravilla.


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Logre hacerlo del modo normal ya que no puedo usar ninguna de las opciones sugeridas amigo Meta porque no tengo ninguna, pero igual gracias por el dato, les dejo el vídeo, no le realice comentarios porque creo que se nota bastante de que se trata y como esta en el mismo hilo, lo vi demás, cualquier duda me avisan...


----------



## Meta (Mar 21, 2012)

Buenísimo.

Ojalá me salga algo así en ASM, ejeje.


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Bueno el asm es lo mejor pero lo deje hace mucho, pero puedes empezar con algo, por cierto encontré una herramienta ideal para el proyecto se llama IR protocol Analyzer, es un programa gratuito y es muy fácil de usar y auto detecta el comando si lo tiene registrado, en mi caso probé con el sonyirc y funciona muy bien,  trabaja con un foto diodo y la entrada de micrófono de la pc es muy sencillo y de gran ayuda, espero te sirva aquí esta el enlace.

http://www.ostan.cz/IR_protocol_analyzer/


----------



## peep387 (Mar 22, 2012)

intenta meter los videos en you tube sin musica.. ami tambien me an quitado alguno o bueno avisaddo que noseque del copirae y eso que suelo ponerlos sin musica igual porque tenga la radio de fondo. (se an buelto un poco puñeteros que menuda tonteria..)

no sta mal reyvilla aunque bueno ese metodo pude mucho programa y muy repetido tanto que uno por bit. asi lo ice yo la primera vez pero no me convencia el metodo. y lo meti en unos for next, solo que la cantidad de instrucciones que conllevan una if con su else de ese tipo ace que no le de tiempo a acerla. y rucandome un poco use otro metodo que come no mucho programa tan solo una subrrutina no muy grande.



este programa seria de un mando panasonic que tengo por casa.. pero que el principio que uso es el mismo para todos. 
define osc 4
high portb.1
high portb.2
high portb.3
high portb.5
high portb.6
high portb.7
pause 10
contador var word
ciclo var byte
b0 VAR ciclo.bit7 ' asigna a b0 como intervalo 1 del control remoto
b1 VAR ciclo.bit6
b2 var ciclo.bit5
contador1 var byte
contador2 var byte
incremento var byte
epron var byte
p_epron var byte
servo1 var byte
servo2 var byte
boton var byte
pasos1 var byte
pasos2 var byte
codigo var byte[4]
incremento=1
trisa.4 = 1
'
' programa inicial
'
repe:
if porta.4=0 then gosub controles
if boton=160 then toggle portb.1 :toggle portb.5' boton mute
if boton= 132 then toggle portb.2 :toggle portb.6' boton AV
if boton= 172 then toggle portb.3 :toggle portb.7 ' subir volumen
boton=0
goto repe



controles: '  comprueva el intervalo inicial. ese que es mas largo
contador=0
while porta.4=0
    contador=contador+1
wend

if contador<220 then return ' esto es practicamente lo que tienes pulso inicial menor de nos vamos

' en esta parte es donde octengo las 5 byte's 40bit

for pasos2=0 to 4 ' almacenolos 4 bite del codigo
    for pasos1=0 to 7 'introduce bit a bit en el bite
        codigo[pasos2]=codigo[pasos2]<<1 ' dsplaza los bit ala izquierda = multiplicar *2
        PULSIN PORTa.4,1,ciclo
        codigo[pasos2]=codigo[pasos2]+(b0|b1) 'suma el bit largo  3 operaciones en el pic
    next pasos1 
next pasos2

' si te fijas uso mucho menos programa para la lectura de infrarrojos.. tampoco es que sea muy buena pero es lo mas pactico que seme ocurrio y funciona bien.... (aparte de ser pequeño)
'una vez leidos los 40bit y encadenaos en 5bytes comprovamos los 4 primeros bytes de codigo ceso y metemos el byte5 en boton.. qu seria el valor de la tecla que emos pulsado

if codigo[0]=64 and codigo[1]=4 and codigo[2]=1 and codigo[3]=0 then boton=codigo[4]
 ' verifica el codigo los dos primeros el encoder los 8 primeros bit son iguales que los segundos pero a inversa lo mismo el boton me quedo direcamente con el primer codigo boton el segundo es lo mismo invertido(depende como codifique el mando)
pause 500
return

y bueno la verdad que tenia pensaddo aver si replanteava de otra manera la lectura de los infrarrojos como usando un terminal rx o ps0


pero no esta naddda mal.. asi teneis para rucaros un poco.. yo llevo unas semanas con un atacto mental.. jejejej.. y tengo que ponerme con unos trabajillos.


y porcierto meta. pues la cabronada que no seme dio por sacar ni vieos ni fotos ala placa del relog que seguro te uviera gustado verlo pero si grabe e buenas a primeras con el telefono como me quedo. que tampoco esta bien programada del todo tien algun fallo mas el modo linterna. solo que no tengo nadas de ponerme a ello.. jejejjej






pero no son led infrarrojos son ultravioleta meta.. bueno los que uso son blancos normales pero de 7600k  que tiene vastante ultravioleta. tara 10 min en insolar la placa (exactamente lo que tenia pensado) lo bueno que al acertar no estropee ninguna en tantear el tiempo.

un saludo.


----------



## Meta (Mar 22, 2012)

Buenísimo el vídeo. En mic aso lo haré con un 16F84A, precisamente este circuito.






Un saludo.


----------



## peep387 (Mar 22, 2012)

no si yo tambien lo ice con el 16f84... para no variar. (si toavia no e salido de el) jajajajajajaj
y bueno lo del hola y fin, un poco vacileo. jjejje,  ya que tengo que definir los digitos. pues, que narices.

y bueno meta los led an de ser ultravioleta, o porlomenos de rango cercano. yo lo que ice fue comprar unas luces para coches que vendian en el mercachina que era algo azulado, bueno 3  a 4,80€ y los partir ala mitad para distrivuirlos mejor. el circuito al completo no me salria por mas de 20€ sumoniendo que mucho del material era rciclaro empezando por los display. que no son baratos y el pic que es uno de los que mas practicas tengo y esta un poco dañado. pero para eso sirve.

unn saludo


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola peep387, interesante tu codigo el mio es similar, el que coloque es una manera simple de hacerlo de echo hice el comentario que no usaba el for next por cuestiones de que se entendiera lo que se buscaba con el codigo, ahora una idea que tenia en mente era hacer un decodificador universal, pero debido a lo complejo y largo que seria el trabajo, se me ocurre algo mas sencillo, lo que pretendo en si es poder detectar las rafagas de pulsos de un control cualquiera y guardarla en la memoria eeprom del pic, ahora como se trata de pulsos positivos y negativos con sus respectivos tiempos, si logro captarlos sin modificarlo  puedo tener un sistema de recepción infrarrojo universal sin necesidad de estar codificando cada protocolo...Seria como un contador de pulsos positivos y negativos con sus tiempos de duración, la cuestión seria si son 64 o de 12 bit y como saber cuando termino, dándole un tiempo máximo para después del ultimo pulso recibido.


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 22, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Debido a un problema que tengo con la pc no puedo subir el video, mas sin embargo realice unas lecturas como indique por el puerto serial y los resultados fueron muy bueno, aunque hay que decir que dependiendo de la distancia los tiempos de los pulsos cambian un poco no se a que puede deberse a la atenuación por la distancia ya que solo ocurre cuando no apunto directamente el control. Anexo el codigo en pbp y el circuito lo subo luego ya que lo hice directo en el protoboard, anexo tambien las lecturas obtenidas en el serial comunicator del microcode.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



*puedo usar el pic clásico (16F84A)*


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola SERGIOD, si puedes usar ese, incluso los enanos 12F675/629, la cuestión es hacerle las adaptaciones para cada pic.


----------



## Meta (Mar 22, 2012)

Todavís sigo aprendiendo con el PIC16F84A de los viejos tiempo, eso si, me dio por adaptar cosas al PIC16F88.


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 22, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola SERGIOD, si puedes usar ese, incluso los enanos 12F675/629, la cuestión es hacerle las adaptaciones para cada pic.



que modificaciones tendría que hacer aparte de cambiarle el nombre


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 22, 2012)

Lo primero son las configuraciones del pic, en tu caso no tienes oscilador interno, así que tendrías que especificar que es externo de 4Mhz y el tipo, y los fuses que no tenga el 84A con respecto al 628A, aparte de eso lo demás quedaría igual.


----------



## Meta (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola:

Configuracoines típicas de los PIC.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/palabras-de-configuracion-de-los-pic.html

Un saludo.


----------



## peep387 (Mar 22, 2012)

reyvilla, yo ya me curre un programa ace un tiempo para almacenar esos tipos de codigos. vamos el principio es el mismo solo que primero tienes que acer unas partes del programa donde primero cuente la rafagada de pulsos si es menos de 16bit como el el codigo que tu pusiste no valria  ya te daria un parpadeo del led indicao que no vale. pero bueno podria mejorarse. pongamos que la base es almacenar el coificador y despues apartir de el almacenar el valor de la tecla..  y bueno como te las injenies programanddo y simplificando.. laa verdad que fue una odisea el que me entrase en el 16f84. 
pero despues de escrivirlo lo menos 3 veces.. una seme borro sin querer en otra sobre escrivilo. y bueno la primera lo borre yo que ya me estaba rayando y liando. (cosas que pasan cuando estructuras mal el programa)

la cuestion y a 4 mhz te da tiempo a operar los pulsos y al mismo tiempo acr esta pedazo operacion..
IF BIT_IR(2) < 120 THEN  'SI EL BIT 2 DE BIT_IR ES MENOR A 120
COMANDO.bIT1 = 0         'EL BIT 1 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 0
ELSE	                 'SI NO 
COMANDO.bIT1 = 1         'EL BIT 1 DE COMANDO ES IGUAL A 1
ENDIF

lo dudo un poco, te pasara como ami al principio de las pacticas el tiempo que tarda en acer eso a 4Mhz es muy gusto antes de que entres en la lectura del siguiente  bit, si a eso le sumas los for next. ya no le da tiempo a leer el siguiente  bit.

yo la verdad que las practicas las ice siempre almacenando los valores y resultados en la epron. dspues lo que ago es leer el pic y aver que me dice la epron..


y bueno tan universal no es lo que ice.. em principio seria mas bien solo para tipo codificacion nec y otras pocas parecidas (con los mismos trenes e pulsos) me esplico si es de 16bit normalmnte 8 son el codificador y 8 el boton.. pero no pense en menor de 16bit. si es mayor  32bit las dos ultimas cadenas de 8bit siempre son lo mismo pero una invertida que coresponde al boton y todo lo primero el codificador.. (o como se llame) y naa mas. no me complique mucho. por que con eso ya muchos mandos te valen y no me ocupo esa parte mas de 600 instrucciones una vez compilado, porlomenos la subrutina e lectura del infrarrojo y la de reconocimiento de codigo.. despues  todavia te quedo lo que vaya a ejecutar una vez programao el mano. en micaso activar y desactivar bit en el puerto b los 8, para 8 reles

un saludo


----------



## peep387 (Mar 23, 2012)

tengo una gran duda....

y el problema que me prestaba solventando biendo como envia el mano de pinacle este clasico que el receptor lo conectabas al puerto rs232. el circuito creo que era algo muy sensiyo.. pro la verdad que no se donde lo tengo (no lo encuentro por el pc).

pero bueno la custion.. cuando rtrasmites informacion por el puerto 232 es obligatorio el bit e separacion de las caenas e 8 bit...¿?¿?¿? o solo lo es en el 16f628 para entrar en la interruccion???

aunque deveria estar acuendo alguna practica mas que tanto curiosear aaver si veo algo que me de una iea o tanta pregunta.. (pro que poca moral)..

un saludo


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 23, 2012)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:


> te dejo un post de taringa esta todo detallado
> 
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...trol-remoto-no-puede-faltar-en-tu-cuarto.html



Hola compañero sube los datos completos al foro por que ya no existe en taringa


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 23, 2012)

peep387 dijo:


> tengo una gran duda....
> 
> *y el problema que me prestaba solventando* biendo como envia *el mano de pinacle* este clasico que el receptor lo conectabas al puerto rs232. el circuito creo que era algo muy sensiyo.. pro la verdad que no se donde lo tengo (no lo encuentro por el pc).
> 
> ...



Hola amigo no entiendo lo que te coloco en negrita, si me lo puedes indicar, para poder entender mejor a lo que te refieres gracias


----------



## Meta (Mar 23, 2012)

Le entiendo porque tengo un pinacle viejo.

Es un grabador capturador de vídeo y puedes ver la televisión en el ordenador o PC mediante esa tarjeta PCI.

Te viene un mando muy parecido a un TV y  te viene un sensor de ingrarrojos por puerto serie o USB según modelo para controlar los canales.

Se refiere el cable infrarrojo conectado al puerto serie.

Por lo que entiendo es hasta ahí. Ya me corregirá si me equivoco.


----------



## peep387 (Mar 24, 2012)

me refiero quue el receptor e ese mando a distancia lleva un circuito muy simple y no solo funciona para ese mando sino que hay un programa y te sirven pila de mandos..

la cuestion es.. (que tampoco tengo muchas practicas echas con el rs232). se supone que el puerto 232 rcoje los pulsos por trenes de 8 en 8 con un bit de parada entre ellos.. o es que no es relativamente obligatorio??
y en el 16f628, es necesario dar el bit de intervalo cada 8bit o nada mas llenar los 8bit ya te salta ala interruccion automaticamente pudiedola mter asi enuna bariable y prepararlo agando leches para los siguientes 8bit.

la verda que teni que tar liandome aciendolo.. pero que o tengo mucha moral. casi prefiero estar un poco de chachara. jjejeje.

la idea es evitarme ese programa que tengo para la lectura e infrarrojos cosa que come su tiempo y si puede acerlo el pic por hardwar pues casi que tanto mejor. 
pongamos que asi solo hay que meter las baribles rapidamente gracias ala interrucion rx y poder dedicar el programa a otras funciones mas necesaria.

un sladulo  y siento ser tan inlejeble devez en cuando. pero que vamos tan dificir de leer no era.

y si meta es un mando a distancia de esos y el receptor


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola fíjate aquí hay uno bien interesante y sencillo solo componentes ademas del db9 y el receptor para la codificación de los mandos por puerto serial.

http://www.instructables.com/id/IR-Receiver-for-Infrared-Capture/step2/Assembly/

http://www.instructables.com/id/IR-Receiver-for-Infrared-Capture/step3/Using-the-Receiver/


----------



## peep387 (Mar 24, 2012)

exacto.. que de paso agra que guardarlo de nuevo.. jejje
si es el que me mandaste http://www.instructables.com/id/IR-Receiver-for-Infrared-Capture/step2/Assembly/

y se supone que por el puerto 232 reconoceria el tren de pulsos de 32bit.. no necesitaria el intervalo que esiste entre cada 8bit. vamos el bit de parada o 2 bit de parada..???

y bueno estuve pelendome un poco mirando y traduciendo la informacion del 16f628 sobre la parillas tx rx, en particular seria la rx. pero no o no tradujo muy bien el google. se supone que la interruccion se ativa spues el 8bit incluso configurarlo para el 9bit.. 
pero dara tiempo a entrar en la interruccion mover el rcreg (que tampoco e manejado nunca eso)..

 nose pasito a pasito a ver si me pongo y miro algunos cachos de programa ya echos que aya por aqui para comunicarse por 232

un saludo.



miento el circuito tien un lijero fallo. el conensador va ala entrada del 7805 y en su salida uno de 100nf.  la resistencia no es necesaria, pero tampoco esta mal dependera del receptor de infrarrojo si lo puede necesitar o mas bien del puerto 232 si requiere un pulso alto de 12v pero abria que poner tambien una resistencias de 100 o 56ohmnios para proteger el receptor.

y bueno la vrad que al final decidi.. que en estos temas un dibujo dice mas que mil palabras.. jjeje

un saludo


----------



## Meta (Mar 24, 2012)

Con el RS232 puedo soltar pulsos, puedo hacerlo, parece fácil. Luego al recogerlo no será tan fácil. ejjeje.

Por ejemnplo.
Si es en C.

Los datos recogidos del puerto serie se guarda en una variable, por ejemplo, llamado recibido.

Luego haces algo como esto:

While(recibido)
{
CASE 0x4F758BCF:
public rele1();

CASE 0x4F758BCF:
public rele2();

CASE 0x4F758BCF:
public rele3();

Default;
public ignorar();
}

Todo ello con puerto serie tal como ustedes indican arriba con el esquema.


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 24, 2012)

peep387 el condensador si esta bien de echo en la hoja de datos del receptor ir lo sugiera para evitar las perturbaciones igual la resistencia de 100ohm para la alimentación, y otra cosa hay dos maneras de comunicarse vía serial una usando los pines de rx y tx del pic por hardware y otra es emulando la comunicación por código que seria el caso de mi código.


----------



## janston (Mar 25, 2012)

Buenas gente. Mi idea es diseñar los circuitos de emisor y receptor(o en su defecto el receptor) para hacer un control remoto de unos 5 canales

Encontré este: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm pero es de 1 solo canal. ¿Cómo podría "estirarlo" por así decirlo a 5? ¿Tendría que mandarme a uno que use PIC's?


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 25, 2012)

janston dijo:


> Buenas gente. Mi idea es diseñar los circuitos de emisor y receptor(o en su defecto el receptor) para hacer un control remoto de unos 5 canales
> 
> Encontré este: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm pero es de 1 solo canal. ¿Cómo podría "estirarlo" por así decirlo a 5? ¿Tendría que mandarme a uno que use PIC's?



Hola tendrías que codificarlo y decodificarlo con el pic, aunque otra manera que vi es con los integrados HT12X, Tendrías que revisar cual te sirve para tu aplicación.


----------



## janston (Mar 25, 2012)

en realidad me sirve cualquiera, la idea es que ande. jajaja Vi un kit en Mercado Libre de un control de 3 canales que usa el PIC 12F629, se ve bastante simple, pero lo malo es que no está el circuito en ninguna parte. D: 

También vi este circuito, pero dudo que pueda funcionar esta demasiado...pelado 

http://www.infrarrojos.net/proyectos12c508/PICdecosony5.html

La única que queda es arriesgarse y probar hacerlo.


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 25, 2012)

Mira este esta con el HT12A y esta bien completo.

http://www.miguelgrassi.com.ar/arduino/ControlRemotoIR.htm


----------



## janston (Mar 25, 2012)

la verdad que ese se ve muy bueno. Cuando tenga tiempo voy a empezar con unas pruebas en base a ese. Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 25, 2012)

Dale de nada, mucho éxito y recuerda compartir tus avances con el foro.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2012)

janston dijo:


> en realidad me sirve cualquiera, la idea es que ande. jajaja Vi un kit en Mercado Libre de un control de 3 canales que usa el PIC 12F629, se ve bastante simple, pero lo malo es que no está el circuito en ninguna parte. D:
> 
> También vi este circuito, pero dudo que pueda funcionar esta demasiado...pelado
> 
> ...



Nunca he encontrado código fuente de ese PIC.
Parece qu eno lo han puesto.


----------



## peep387 (Mar 25, 2012)

si reyvilla, me refiro a configurar configurar el terminal rx ddel 16f628 para poder entrar en una interruccion rapiamente a por los bytes del mano. estuve mirano un poco mas ayer el dataseet del 16f628 la parte del demodulador serial. tengo que ponerme a ello. aunque me pile un cacao pensando en como activarlo y preparar que funcione ien la interruccion. bufff. (y eso que son pic asi no muy complejas).

y si el circuito ese esta mal. el fabricante aconseja tenerlo e esa manera para ser mas estable la corriente el receptor, pero si lo pones ala salida del 7805 solo se carga con 5V y lo peor que le daria retroalimentacion al 7805, por eso se coloca ala entrada, no solo aces que el conensador pueda cargar los 12V sino que espues el 7805 a aprovechar mejor es esceente e voltaje estaviliando mejor su salida (oporlomenos durante un intervalo mayor de tiempo) 
y la resistencia se pone en ese punto tato que algunos puertos 232 de ordenaores trabajan con pulsos de 12V (a que el tren de pulsos se acople mejor al puerto) el condensador de 100nf la verdad que no es necesario... pero el conensador electrolitico si que va ala entrada del 7805 pero mejorar su eficiencia.

reyvilla tengo que postear un programa que disñe aunque todavia no prove a ver que te parece su estructura. esta claro que no funciona y hay que ajustarle los valores. que todo eso sra poco a poco. le escrivo mas tarde mas indicaciones de que es lo que ago en ciertas partes y denoche lo suvo. me gustaba alguna critica constuctiva que pueda mejorarlo.. aunque lo veo vastante guay (ahora siempre presta otra opinion)

un un placer y un saluo.


----------



## janston (Mar 25, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo, me puse a desarmar los controles remotos de algunos aparatos en mi casa (nene malo ). Bueno, la cuestión es que todos, pero todos los que abrí( unos 6) tenían el integrado PT 2221. Así que me puse a buscar y encontré el circuito del emisor (el control remoto )







En base a otros circuitos que vi, voy a buscar la forma de aplicar este integrado, que al parecer es muuuy usado por lo que creo que tampoco sería difícil de conseguir. 

Voy a empezar a experimentar y cuando tenga algo que medianamente funcione lo posteo acá


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 25, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Mira este esta con el HT12A y esta bien completo.
> 
> http://www.miguelgrassi.com.ar/arduino/ControlRemotoIR.htm



es facil de conseguir ese ht12a


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2012)

Hay otros más.






http://www.micropic.es/mpblog/2012/03/control-remoto-infrarrojo-para-tv-philips-protocolo-rc5/
http://www.micropic.es/mpblog/2008/08/sencillo-mando-ir-para-roomba-serie-500/
http://www.micropic.es/mpblog/2007/04/interpretando-mando-infrarrojos-con-dspic/
http://www.micropic.es/mpblog/2007/02/minidimmer-controlado-por-mando-infrarrojos/

Prue4ba también con el SPH 5110-xx.


----------



## peep387 (Mar 25, 2012)

si la verdad que no esta mal mirar dntro.. pero piensola de otra manera, yo no es el primer mando que tengo que desmontar y mirar que moelo es para despues saver que coigo buscar  en el mando universal.. 
vamos que ya puede ser una tv futaba que igual el integrado que usa es un philips o el pt2221
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/PrincetonTechnologyCorporation/mXrzxus.pdf
que la verdad es vastante escasa la informacion de como mandan el tren  pulsos.
 lo bueno que tendra que sera un modelo smd y pila pequeño.. 

pongamos que me quee el integrado que funcionava lo que no ivan bin eran los contactos para tras aparte e estar un poco roto, el modelo  philips saa3010p que sera e los mas biejos..

pero despues te metes en otra que necesitarias el receptor  o acerlo con un pic.
pon que hay muchos modelos. una tienda em particular e internet.. (casi que la que mas me gusta)

http://micropik.com/pag_ci_cir_int_diver.htm
en esta seccion  vete a los MC145026, MC145027, MC145028. seguro que te son muy interesantes

un saludo



. y porcierto.. espero no aver cometido muchas faltas en las indicaciones..

y bueno la verad que no se como meterlo dentro de una ventanita como vosotros que no molesta tanto ala hora de verse... pero bueno aqui quedara la pedazo tirada.. 

'****************************************************************
'*  Name    : UNTITLED.BAS                                      *
'*  Author  : peep387                                           *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2012 buffff                         *
'*          : All Rights Reserved                               *
'*  Date    : 20/02/2012                                        *
'*  Version : 1.0                                               *
'*  Notes   : dimer 220ac por infrarrojos y rosca de pasos      *
'*          : control de disporo del triac por tmr0             *
'****************************************************************


define osc (8)
intcon = %00000000
rosca Var byte ' defino bit rapidos para la rosca de pasos
b0 var rosca.bit0
b1 var rosca.bit1
b2 var rosca.bit2
b3 var rosca.bit3
infra var byte  ' defino los bit fiables  el infrarrojo como 1 del infrarrojo
b4 VAR infra.bit7
b5 VAR infra.bit6
luz var byte
tecla var byte
temp1 var byte
temp2 var byte
codigo var byte[3]
clear
portb=0
trisb=%00000001
porta=0
trisa=%10000
luz=170
pause 100 ' los suelo poner al inicio (para que no vaya nada mas dar corriente)
option_reg = %11000101 ' definimos variables y puertos inicio
ON INTERRUPT GOTO disparo
intcon = %10010000
'
' programa 
'
programa:
b1 =portb.6
b2 =portb.7
if b1=b2 then b0=b1: b3=0
if rosca=%00000100 or rosca=%00000011 then  ' paso en un sentido
    b3=1
    tecla=1
    goto acciones
endif
if rosca=%00000010 or rosca=%00000101 then ' paso sentido contrario
    b3=1
    tecla=2
    goto acciones
endif
if porta.4=1 then programa
'
'  lectura infrarrojos
'
infra=0
tecla=0
while porta.4=0 ' leemos el largo del pulso de inicio codigo
    pauseus 4
    infra=infra+1
wend
if infra<200 then programa ' si es menor seguro no sirva se sale
high portb.5 ' indicacion
for temp2=0 to 3 ' almacenolos 4 bite del codigo
    for temp1=0 to 7 'introduce bit a bit en el bite
        ' en esta parte intento simular el comando pulsin
        while porta.4=1
        wend
        codigo[temp2]=codigo[temp2]<<1 ' desplaza los bit ala izquierda = multiplicar *2
        infra=0
        while porta.4=0 ' cuenta el largo el pulso
            infra=infra+1
            if infra>170 then programa ' si desvorda se pira
        wend
        if infra<40 then programa ' si es inferior se pira al inicio
        '        PULSIN PORTa.4,1, infra
        codigo[temp2]=codigo[temp2]+(b4|b5) 'suma el bit largo (el tiempo es relativo al infrarrojo o estado de la pila)
    next temp1 
next temp2
' comprueva el codificador 2x8bit y compara el codigo del boton (3ºcodigo)con su invertido (4ºcodigo)
if codigo[0]<>250 or codigo[1]<>5 then programa ' comprueva el codigo
if codigo[2]+codigo[3]<>255 then programa
tecla=codigo[2] 
low portb.5
'
' comprovacion del bonton del infrarrojo
'
if tecla=3 then ' paso brusco de stado del nivel de luz
    SELECT CASE luz
      CASE IS > 100 
        luz=0 
      CASE IS < 101 
        luz=254  
    END SELECT
endif
if tecla=4 then toggle porta.0 ' activa desactiva reles
if tecla=5 then toggle porta.1
if tecla=6 then toggle porta.2
if tecla=7 then toggle porta.3
if tecla=8 then ' tecla apagar todo
    porta=%0000
    luz=0
endif
pause 1000
acciones:  ' este salto me ahorra programa
if tecla=1 and luz<194 then luz=luz+1
if tecla=2 and luz>1 then luz=luz-1
tecla=0
goto programa
'
'
'  interruccion
'
' sincroniza con la red y dimer retardado por tmr0, disparo triac
'
DISABLE
disparo:
if option_reg.6=0 then ' se marca un stop para el flanco descendente
    option_reg.6=1
    intcon.1=0
    low portb.4
endif
if intcon.2=1 then ' dispara triac al desvordar tmr0
    high portb.4
    option_reg.6=0
    intcon=%10010000
endif    
if intcon.1=1 then ' sincroniza tmr0 en el flaco ascendente b.0   
    intcon=%10110000
    tmr0=luz         
endif
RESUME
ENABLE
' mi intencion en la interrucion es de primeras b.o interruccion preparada 
' para el flaco ascendente, una vez entra en la interruccion por flanco 
' ascendente invertimos para entrar en el flanco descendente y al mismo tiempo 
' activamos la interrucion pmr0 para el disparo del triac, si entramos por
' el desvordamiento de tmr0 disparamos el triac si entramos por el flanco
' descendente de b.0 paramos la interrucion tmr0 y volvemos a invertir la
' interrucion b.0 para entrar denuevo en el flanco ascendente y vuelta aa empezar
' y espero que entre y salga lo suficiente rapido e la interrucion como
' para que no moleste al resto de funciones  (o revienta todo) jajajjajaja

pon que tampoco es tan grane el programa una ve compilado ocupà  541word (todavia me sobra para la rutina de leer un mando con codificacion nec y meterlo en la epron.

que porcierto el canvio que octe por acer sustitullendo pulsin por esos while en la verdad que ocupan menos word el pic porlocual tenria que operarlo mas rapido.. lo suficiente como para analiar un desbordamiento o escasec del bit..

un saludo y espero alguna critia sobre como estructure eso.. (que ultimamente toy usano mucho esa forma)

un saludo


----------



## peep387 (Mar 28, 2012)

joer, egolpe se calla too... nisiquiera una pequeña ritica o mejor.. (uviera mandado mejor el iagrama de flujo no) (pero eso ya abria que escanecarlo). o bueno sacar el diagrama de flujo. que es muy simplon ese programa.

pero al menos una pequeña opinion....

un saludo


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola peep387, mira para lo del codigo te vas a opciones avanzadas y allli hay una opcion con el simbolo #  tienes que seleccionar todo el codigo y le das a esa opcion y listo, otra manera es colocar 
	
	



```
al princicio y al final [/ CODE], no he revisao aun el codigo y si seria bueno un esquematico para probarlo...:aprobacion:
```


----------



## peep387 (Mar 29, 2012)

muchas graias por la informacion. ala siguiente lo intentare. (queda muy cutre asi aparte ocupa mucho).

na ya te digo que esta sin determinar completamente los valores y patillas exactamente.

pongamos que la extructuta del programa es esa. despues aver siun dia me pongo con morar y empiezo a tantear fallar y ajustar los valores. y lo provare en un circuito que tengo por hay. ya mirar los ajustes de los puertos.

me explico mejor.. pase el protitipo del programa, para que obsrvaseis la estructura.. aunque segun quedo hay escrita sin las tabulaciones y demas. es algo mas dificil de leer. entiendo.. 
pero si os paso el programa entero con el esquema y todo funcionando. ya seria daros el trabajo ya echo.... verdad o no??? jejejeje.

tengo que ponerme con ello enseguida por que para encima tengo 3 pedidos.. aunque no tengo una caja chula donde meter el circuito. y tampoco muchas ganas de ponerme a pelear ajustando bien los valores y reformando mas de alguna falla que tengo vista a simple vista.

pero que vamos, simplemente lo puse por si queriais ver como es la idea al estructurar ese programa. que ademas seguro os interesa. 

para mi parcer.. dentro de los temas de programa cion. que nunca se habla de lo que se deve.. realmente lo mas importante es la estructura del flujo. y bueno si te doy el esquema te daria mi trabajo ya etero y completo echo, y posiblemente algun dia. pero aqui estamos para aprender.

y na.. si eso ya posteare un video cuando tenga moral de provarlo y ajustarlo.

un cordial saludo



y tambien, que seguro te puede interesar s si carrulo bien esa variacion de usar while wend en vez del pulsin. ( que espero que me funcione como quiero). 
aunque esa la voy a provar por separado en pequeño programa de practica. deviera funcionar mas eficiente mente que el comando pusin.

lo dicho un cordial saludo


----------



## peep387 (Mar 30, 2012)

.. pero bueno em principio. seria una sorca de estas tipo raton detectando los pasos ya sea girando alas agujas del relog o en contra, conectado en b.6-7. la entrada ciclo de la red alterna por b.0 aprovechano la interruccion. el infrarrojo, pues cualquier sitio menos a.4 (coñas que me orijina ala hora de leer el codigo al almacenarlos y compararlos.
y nada el resto onde mejor sete apetedca conectlo.. (yo aprovecharia por si el 16f629 dejar TX, rx y PWM libres por si alguna mejora).. aunque realmente lo que mas me interesava era usar RX para el infrarrojo.
pero ya te digo un proyecto o protitipo yddea o como quieras llamarlo es eso.. no es el programa ya funcionano ajustao con esquema y todo. (eso ya es un trabajo echo)
aun asi siempre presta encontrarse trabajos echos de alguna gente o misma mente alguna copia como seria el programador us. me encanto encontrar los esuematicos y programa. el programador usb de microchip.. jejejje

un saludo


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 31, 2012)

Bueno, siempre se parte de algún ejemplo, ahora claro están los que se copian sin interesarles ni siquiera analizar el circuito. En mi caso yo busco información y me lleno de ideas para mejorar o hacerlo a mi manera y de esa forma tener el control completo del diseño. En estos días he estado algo ocupado pero ya continuare con el código...saludosss

PD: Amigo peep387, una sugerencia para corregir los errores gramaticales puedes usar el mouse con el clic derecho te da las opciones para las correcciones y para evitar una mala redacción...saludoss


----------



## ronyho (Abr 20, 2012)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:


> *Meta aca lo termine todo anda perfectamente.esta hecho con el diseño que hice arriba en rojo.*


 
Muy bueno felicitaciones. el fusible que usaste de cuantos amp. es? si no es mucha la molestia y gracias de ante mano...


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 22, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Logre hacerlo del modo normal ya que no puedo usar ninguna de las opciones sugeridas amigo Meta porque no tengo ninguna, pero igual gracias por el dato, les dejo el vídeo, no le realice comentarios porque creo que se nota bastante de que se trata y como esta en el mismo hilo, lo vi demás, cualquier duda me avisan...
> 
> http://youtu.be/l-cbGrWYzGE



Che probaste este comando de proton? Yo hice un programa pero para recibir NEC-32

 SonyIn_Word = SonyIn ' Receive a signal from the infrared sensor


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 23, 2012)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Che probaste este comando de proton? Yo hice un programa pero para recibir NEC-32
> 
> SonyIn_Word = SonyIn ' Receive a signal from the infrared sensor



Hola intente hacerlo pero nunca me funciono, con el SONY y con el RC5IN, con unos ejemplos que vi, programe varias veces pero nunca logre que funcionara, si me guías como lograste hacer que funcionara seria de mucha ayuda ya que todo aprendizaje nuevo es bueno, yo utilice un 12F675, pero también tengo 16F628, 16F877/A, Tengo un control universal RCA y otros que de un TV sharp y LG, ahora solo he podido hacerlo con el universal programando el código 002 de tv SONY.


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 24, 2012)

Fijate porque todos usan protocolos distintos capas, los mas comunes son RC5 y NEC32 yo para ver las señales tengo 2 metodos, uno es conectar un TSOP1738 a la entrada de la placa de sonido y grabas la señal del control remoto con el GoldWave y de ahi te es mas facil hacer el programa. Y sino la otra te haces el receptor serial para el winlirc y con el winlirc podes ver los tiempos ke esta en uno y cero y los codigos que manda.


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 24, 2012)

Eso lo hice e incluso realice el codigo para sony, pero con el PBP, pero con el Proton y el comando SONY, no me funciono, de echo baje un programa que me detecta el tipo de comando como inducas por el puerto de sonido y el receptor ir, pero según el programita yo solo tengo sony, de resto los demas controles no los detecta , en fin si lo hiciste con proton y el comando RC5IN o SONYIN, es lo que me interesaría a ver que estoy haciendo mal


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 25, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Eso lo hice e incluso realice el codigo para sony, pero con el PBP, pero con el Proton y el comando SONY, no me funciono, de echo baje un programa que me detecta el tipo de comando como inducas por el puerto de sonido y el receptor ir, pero según el programita yo solo tengo sony, de resto los demas controles no los detecta , en fin si lo hiciste con proton y el comando RC5IN o SONYIN, es lo que me interesaría a ver que estoy haciendo mal



No yo no use proton porque tb los habia echo en PBP, despues creo que uno lo pase a proton pero no use esos comandos. Que programa usas para ver los protocolos y eso?


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 25, 2012)

La que coloque aquí revisala y me avisas, a mi me pareció genial, pero no me agarro todos los controles, solo los sony


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/632208/


----------



## pispis22 (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola *reyvilla*, te tengo una pregunta al respecto de circuito que montaste en la protoboar, que hay en el mensaje _*#125*_ Pagina _*7*_, que es de la pagina ( http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/IrOn-Off.htm#IrOnOff2 ), el cual no he podido hacerlo funcionar, viendo el video que asiste noto que no tienes todos los componentes como los del esquemático que hay en la pagina, no veo los dos condensadores de 220uf, ni tampoco los transistores 78L05 y el BC547 y así otros.

Agradezco la colaboración que me puedas brindar para poder realizar el circuito y hacerlo funcionar.

Nota: Estoy utilizando el PIC12F629 y ya lo he grabado como tres veces, porque a veces pienso que no está bien grabado.


----------



## Pull1988 (Dic 4, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Debido a un problema que tengo con la pc no puedo subir el video, mas sin embargo realice unas lecturas como indique por el puerto serial y los resultados fueron muy bueno, aunque hay que decir que dependiendo de la distancia los tiempos de los pulsos cambian un poco no se a que puede deberse a la atenuación por la distancia ya que solo ocurre cuando no apunto directamente el control. Anexo el codigo en pbp y el circuito lo subo luego ya que lo hice directo en el protoboard, anexo tambien las lecturas obtenidas en el serial comunicator del microcode.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Estimado amigo, he venido siguiendo este tema desde hace algun tiempo puesto que a mi tambien me ha interesado hacer este tipo de proyectos con comunicación infrarroja. Te comento estoy tratando de activar un relé con control remoto marca samsung modelo BN59-00678A, trabaja a 16 bits, la cabecera es de 4503 us y el bit 1 es de 590 us y 1652 us, de hecho esa es una de mis dudas que tiempo utilizar para el bit 1; eso por un lado, por otro lado que me podrías sugerir para hacer este pequeño proyecto con todas esas especificaciones.
Estoy utilizando un 16F628A con cristal externo de 4MHz y un receptor infrarrojo que opera en 37.9KHz, tal vez me podrías ayudar con un diagrama de conexión, puede ser que en eso este fallando.

Muchas gracias


----------



## pispis22 (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola Pull1988 disculpa por entrometerme en tu proyecto, pero te puedo decir que ya realice un circuito así, y esta en el enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/interruptor-control-remoto-16343/index9.html al final puse un winrar con toda la información por si te interesa y funciona muy bien.


----------



## Pull1988 (Dic 4, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigo en este momento lo reviso y estaré comentando



Amigo pispis22 gracias por la informacion he revisado el tema y descargado el rar esta muy bueno, pero lo que yo estoy buscando mas que el .hex es el pbp para yo poder darme cuenta donde cometí algun error en comparacion con mi codigo, cabe añadir que estoy programando en PIC BASIC PRO, si tu pudieras facilitarme el codigo o darme una guía sería genial


----------



## sergioed (Dic 28, 2012)

rampa dijo:


> Hace tiempo vi dando vueltas un control remoto economico con salida de relay...
> 
> aca lo podes ver tal ves te sirve.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, me va a ser muy útil. Un saludo desde Tampico, México.


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 28, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Lo primero son las configuraciones del pic, en tu caso no tienes oscilador interno, así que tendrías que especificar que es externo de 4Mhz y el tipo, y los fuses que no tenga el 84A con respecto al 628A, aparte de eso lo demás quedaría igual.



a que fuses te refieres no te entiendo


----------



## reyvilla (Dic 28, 2012)

Los fuses se refiere a las configuraciones de operación del microcontrolador, el tipo de oscilador, si se va a proteger el código o no de lectura y escritura, si se va a usar el perro guardián, etc...En la hoja de datos te indica cuales son y se llama CONFIGURATION WORD aqui te dejo una imagen del 16F628A


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ene 6, 2013)

hola a todos los presentes tras de buscar en la web en foros proyectos encontré esto que armo nuestro amigo reyvilla http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/IrOn-Off-eng.htm me he leído desde la 1a pagina muy buen post y me uno ya que ando haciendo algo parecido para Automatizar una vivienda haciendo una placa con un 18f4550 y conectarlo a una table u ordenador y poder manipularlo desde un movil o una pagina web, y la idea del mando ir nace de mi control de operario por cable telmex que dan un control para el decodificador y en ese mismo control puedes clonar algunos botones de tu tv no importa la marca o el tipo de protocolo adjunto una imagen del control se pueden clonar 6 botones  son los que están en el recuadro

mi idea es guardar al igual que estos controles en la eeprom del pic o ya sea por eeprom externa para unificar todo desde mi table o móvil y hacer un solo control universal para todos mis electrodomésticos.
bueno espero aportar pues mi trabajo y gracias a reyvilla y a los demas por compartir tan valiosa información como siempre la solución a todos los problemas en http://www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ene 7, 2013)

buenas tardes navegando encontré esto de pronto les interesa es un soft parecido al que nos mostró reyvilla hay dos tutoriales para poder leer las señales de cualquier mando ir con nuestro pc 
http://www.taringa.net/posts/cienci...tor-de-Senal-Infrarroja---Control-Remoto.html
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/infrarrojos.htm

pues yo ando armando mi capturador de ir con el sensor de mi tarjeta de tv de mi pc


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ene 7, 2013)

bueno aquí dejo un vídeo de como captura el pc en ir funcionando 







utiize este ir que es de mi portador de tv de mi pc


----------



## Pull1988 (Ene 25, 2013)

Buenas amigo de nuevo, tengo una pregunta por si acaso alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar, con mi control remoto samsung que utiliza protocolo nec de 32 bits, he logrado que con cualquier tecla pueda prenderse o apagarse un led utilizando un rele, pero lo que yo quiero es que con una tecla especifica en mi caso el boton source cuyo codigo en hexadecimal es 807F pueda hacer esta activación, en que parte del algoritmo yo debo poner algun tipo de sentencia para que discrimine a las demas teclas y solo responda con la tecla indicada?.

Muchas gracias, saludos a todos


----------



## Meta (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola:

Puedes poner esquemas, dibujos, imágenes, etc, para qguiarnos mejor.

Saludo.


----------



## ivancho2043 (Feb 22, 2013)

comparto unas capturas de imagen del soft que ando desarrollando espero sus comentarios o criticas del mismo gracias desde ya.


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 24, 2013)

ivancho2043 dijo:


> comparto unas capturas de imagen del soft que ando desarrollando espero sus comentarios o criticas del mismo gracias desde ya.



Realmente interesante podrías compartir un Demo del software;


----------



## ivancho2043 (Feb 24, 2013)

bueno seria como abrir un nuevo hilo y pues las personas que estén interesadas y dispuestas al desarrollo del mismo bienvenidas, yo lo ando de desarrollando con EasyHID para crear la conexión con el pic usb ya sea 18f2550 o el 18f4550 mi lenguaje de programación esta en picbasic igual la parte del soft esta diseñada con visual estudio 2012 o el que quiera también la estoy haciendo en visual basic 6.


----------



## Remiliano (May 23, 2013)

pablito_ts_16 dijo:


> http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/sin-titulo-85243.png
> 
> 
> este es mi circuito ahi esta el relay como le conectaria el condensador poliester.y la resistencia.



consulta!!! me podrias decir donde puedo conseguir el circuito para encender y apagar una lampara a control remoto que no este alimentado con una fuente de 5v y que este solo se conecte a 220v.

gracias


----------



## Meta (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola:

Me gusta eso de controlar con un mando de TV un PIC. Encuentro por la gran Red muchos ejemplos y vídeos, y cuando encuentro esquemas, no encuentro código fuente. También veo últimamente en Arduino UNO rv3 hacer estas cosas.

El que sepa algún dato lo hace saber.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Dic 25, 2013)

no lei todo pero esto me parecio interesante         http://karyasolderanku.blogspot.com.ar/2012/05/remot-kontrol-untuk-lampu-penerangan.html


----------



## cosmico74 (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola que tal Reyvilla! Oye te escribo por lo siguiente estuve leyendo el tema de "Encender/apagar luz con control remoto" 
y en especial tu post que hiciste sobre DECODIFICACION DEL CONTROL REMOTO SONY y me dejo fascinado lo estuvo leyendo,
lo del principio si le entendi pero despues cuando explicaste sobre los BITS y LOS COMANDOS ya no supe que? 
ME PERDI...ME PERDI.,serias tan amable digo si tienes algo de tiempo de publicar algunos EJEMPLOS SENCILLOS de como activar
por ejemplo un par de RELEVADORES o sea SALIDAS al PIC osea dependiendo de la tecla presionada del control remoto
como acciono la salida a leds,reles...etc,le entiendo un poco al PIC BASIC hace poco hice un seguidor de lineas
con micro 16F887 pero mi interes es como ACTIVAR por ejemplo el DRIVER L293D (GIRO DE MOTORES),con el CONTROL REMOTO 
por favor haber si puedes proporcionar algunos ejemplillos,te estare agradecido...Gracias


----------



## Meta (Feb 2, 2014)

Está bien el invento. No hace falta ni un solo PIC.






http://karyasolderanku.blogspot.com.es/2013/02/blog-post.html

Saludo.


----------



## kimeras (May 18, 2014)

exelente yo lo desarrole con un 555 y 4017 pero fuera mas hermoso , desarrolarlo con un pic ya que con un pic podemos darle una salida a cada puerto si lo programanos con el 16f628a  podemos tener varios focos pero la duda que tengo esque no se programar aver a los tomes si nos ayudan a todos a aprender un poco de todo su gran conocimiento que tienen


----------



## Meta (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola:

Llevo tiempo intentándolo con PIC bajo asm y no me como una rosca, ajajjaja jaj ajajaj ajaj. Ahora estoy con ARduino que es muchísimo más fácil. Cuando haga pequeñas pruebas, les diré si funcionó. Hay muchos ejemplos sobre el control de este tipo en aRduino y funciona de maravilla.






Algunos enlaces de interés.
http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=158234.0

Saludo.


----------



## djsound (Jul 7, 2014)

Totalmente de acuerdo META, Arduino es la solución, yo ya realice pruebas y funciona muy bien, mucho menos complejo que pic, yo estoy intentando hacer un DIMMER para la alcoba con el control remoto de mi tv, pero el único problema que he tenido, es que las librerías IRremote y NECir de arduino que son las que contienen los codigos IR de la mayoria de controles, no reconocen el protocolo de tv nuevos como BRAVIA kdl-42w657a, y aun no encuentro el codigo ir del control de la imagen para incluirlo en la libreria. Inclusive hay un Sketch para recibir codigos via infrarojo del control, pero los de ese control son tan rapidos que los capta mal siempre, la idea es controlar la luz solo con ese control sin ninguno mas.(ese control siempre esta en la cama) jejeje: cry:


Esto me sirvió mucho

http://www.righto.com/2009/11/ir-bubbles-controlling-relay-with.html

http://www.instructables.com/id/AC-Arduino-dimming-circuit/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Meta (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola:

No lo encuentras en las librerías porque aún no ha sido actualizadas. Hay otros métodos de conseguir los códigos de tu mando, por ejemplo, hay gente que programan un PIC o Arduinno pulsando cada botón del mando y guarda los datos en una EEPROM, por ejemplo, en una 24LC256.

Arduino detecta los pulsos al recibir y los guarda. Dependiendo del mapa de mamoria de la EEPROM, ya podrás leer esos códigos cuando quieras, eso si, Arduino lo programa en modo escritura de códigos, luego lo normal, es modo lectura. 

O lo dejas así, Arduino virgen para detectar los códigos y almacenarlo en la EEPROM, o estudias esos códigos y lo escribes en el código fuente, creando tu propia librería, así de simple.

Saludo.


----------



## djsound (Jul 10, 2014)

Realice ya el Dimmer, con un gran y exitoso resultado, finalmente descifre los códigos para el control de SONY BRAVIA, que no se encuentran en la librería IRremote, lo configure para que con los botones de colores rojo verde y amarillo del control me realice las funciones, también adapte dos pulsadores para tener el control manual del Dimmer, acá les dejo el esquema (hecho en Paint) por favor disculpen lo rudimentario. ADVERTENCIA: tomar las precauciones necesarias para el manejo de altas tensiones, y sugiero probarlo con bulbos de 12 voltios y su respectiva fuente.
Este proyecto lo tome de INSTRUCTABLES http://www.instructables.com/id/AC-Arduino-dimming-circuit/?ALLSTEPS, y allí también hay algunas advertencias con respecto a su manipulación.
Como detalle fundamental, no se debe alimentar el arduino por el puerto USB del pc mientras este conectado al alto voltaje, se debe implementar una fuente externa o alimentarlo con una batería de 9v ya que como se observa están unidas por tierra, el control lógico y el driver de potencia.


----------



## Meta (Jul 10, 2014)

Muchas felicidades.

1) ¿Puedes mostrar el código de ejemplo si no te importa claro?

2) ¿Sabes hacer lo que te de la gana con el proyecto? (Por ejemplo, tienes en el mando los botones del 0 al 9, y cada uno activa sus relés que hay 10 en total).

Saludo.


----------



## djsound (Jul 10, 2014)

claro que si meta... aquí el programa que esta escrito para los códigos de los botones mencionados del bravia (en rojo), para el programa que tu propones también es posible, solo basta con descifrar el codigo del botón del control, y ponerlo en el programa, en estos dias subo uno que busque para practicas y que activa un rele de estado solido o mas de acuerdo a los botones del control que uno le asigne.



#include <IRremote.h>
IRsend irsend;
int RECV_PIN = 2;
const int RELAY1 = 6;
int relayState = 0;
IRrecv irrecv(RECV_PIN);
decode_results results;

long previousMillis = 0;
long interval = 500;


const int buttonPin = 4;    
const int buttonPin1 = 7;
int buttonState = 1;         
int buttonState1 = 1; 


void setup()
{

  irrecv.enableIRIn(); 
  pinMode(RELAY1, OUTPUT);
  pinMode(buttonPin, INPUT);
  pinMode(buttonPin1, INPUT);
}

int counter = 0;


void loop() {



  if (irrecv.decode(&results)) {
  unsigned long currentMillis = millis();

  if (currentMillis - previousMillis>interval){
   previousMillis = currentMillis;

 if(results.value==16236607&&relayState==HIGH)// codigo del boton rojo del control


{  relayState=LOW;

counter=0;

analogWrite(RELAY1, counter/4);
}


    else if(results.value==16236607&&relayState==LOW)
      {relayState=HIGH;// codigo del boton rojo del control

      counter = 255;
 }
      else if

 (results.value==16187647&&relayState==HIGH)// codigo del boton verde del control
{

    counter = counter -20; 

    if(counter<=0){
     counter =0; 
    }

  }
  else if(results.value==16220287&&relayState==HIGH)// codigo del boton amarillo del control
{
   counter=counter+20;

  if(counter>=255){
   counter = 255;
  } 

  }

  analogWrite(RELAY1, counter);

  }

  irrecv.resume(); // Receive the next value
  }

  buttonState = digitalRead(buttonPin);
  buttonState1 = digitalRead(buttonPin1);


  if (buttonState == LOW) {     

   digitalWrite(RELAY1, HIGH);
  } 
  else if (buttonState1 == LOW){

    digitalWrite(RELAY1, LOW);
  }

  }


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> claro que si meta... aquí el programa que esta escrito para los códigos de los botones mencionados del bravia (en rojo), para el programa que tu propones también es posible, solo basta con descifrar el codigo del botón del control, y ponerlo en el programa, en estos dias subo uno que busque para practicas y que activa un rele de estado solido o mas de acuerdo a los botones del control que uno le asigne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias amigo.

Pensé que el código es más complejo.

Haber si consigo un receptor y emisor infrarrojo y hago experimentos. Lo ideal es saber todos lo botones. JEjeje.

Lo bueno del PIC12F que es muy pequeño y no uso toda la placa de arduino.


----------



## djsound (Jul 11, 2014)

Claro que si meta, ese pic es mas pequeño pero yo publique esto es precisamente por que tu no dabas con pics jejejejeje


> (Llevo tiempo intentándolo con PIC bajo asm y no me como una rosca, ajajjaja jaj ajajaj ajaj.)


 y propusiste arduino como solución, vas a volver a los pics? obviamente no voy a utilizar toda la tarjeta, para esto voy a a construir un standalone,http://codigofacilito.com/videos/curso_de_arduino_standalone que es básicamente sacar el solo chip ya programado de la tarjeta arduino, con sus componentes asociados en una pcb hecha a plancha.

Como dato curioso, este proyecto lo estoy fabricando a petición de mi esposa que estaba cansada de levantarse a media noche (nos quedamos dormidos viendo tv) y apagar la luz, (acá en BOGOTA hace muchooo frió a esa hora) y pues pensé en hacerlo de esta forma; de hecho lo empece con pic 16f84 pero también me volví un 8 y como tengo arduino uno empece a buscar la info y di con ese proyecto, al cual lo he venido mejorando para que cumpla los deseos de mi MUJERZOTA jejeje!


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2014)

Hola:

No he abandonado los PIC, pero me estoy centrando en Arduino porque los PIC en asm me tiene negro, ajjajajajajja.

Hay que hacer su propia PCB si lo quieres como proyecto final, la placa arduino es para prototipos.

Saludo.


----------



## djsound (Jul 13, 2014)

Aqui esta el PCB  y el archivo en Wizard, listo para instalar en la caja del interrutor.


----------



## djsound (Jul 15, 2014)

Unas foticos del pcb terminado listo para ensamblar, cuando este funcionando subo video!


----------



## julianllanos (Sep 10, 2014)

djsound terminaste el interruptor? lo instalaste ya? podrias mostrarlo, gracias


----------



## cosmico74 (Feb 12, 2015)

reyvilla dijo dijo:


> Debido a un problema que tengo con la pc no puedo subir el video, mas sin embargo realice unas lecturas como indique por el puerto serial y los resultados fueron muy bueno, aunque hay que decir que dependiendo de la distancia los tiempos de los pulsos cambian un poco no se a que puede deberse a la atenuación por la distancia ya que solo ocurre cuando no apunto directamente el control. Anexo el codigo en pbp y el circuito lo subo luego ya que lo hice directo en el protoboard, anexo tambien las lecturas obtenidas en el serial comunicator del microcode.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Que tal reyvilla y a todo el foro:
Sobre el protocolo infrarrojo SONY que publicaste tengo algunas dudas sobre las lineas que no estan comentadas como por ejemplo esta linea... ¿porque condicionas COMANDO<10 y luego lo incrementas o sumas 1?,esa es mi duda?
ya desde aqui no le entiendo podran ayudarme?

SEROUT TX,N2400,["COMANDO: " ,#COMANDO,10]
IF COMANDO < 10 THEN
COMANDO = COMANDO + 1
SEROUT TX,N2400,["BOTON: " ,#COMANDO,10]
ENDIF

y la gran preguntota ya teniendo los 7 bits de comando individuales como los unifico?
o basta nada mas con sacar el DEC de comando?esa es mi otra duda.

...y luego aqui porque? o con que fin sacas el valor decimal de los 7 BIT_IR(1) hasta BIT_IR(7)


SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 1 : ",#BIT_IR(1),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 2 : ",#BIT_IR(2),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 3 : ",#BIT_IR(3),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 4 : ",#BIT_IR(4),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 5 : ",#BIT_IR(5),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 6 : ",#BIT_IR(6),10]
SEROUT TX,N2400,["PULSO 7 : ",#BIT_IR(7),10]

GOTO DETECCION_DE_IR

Gracias,haber si me pueden contestar porfavor...


----------



## djsound (Mar 9, 2015)

Bueno volvi a mostrar mi resultado, jejeje despues de un largo tiempo dejo un video demostrativo del dispositivo... ya lo había utilizado y aproveche que tuvo una falla para desmontarlo y hacer un pequeño video.


----------



## Meta (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola:

Ahora con Arduino es muchísimo más fácil de programarlo. Eso si, no usar la placa Arduino UNO, puedes extraer el AVR y hacer tu propia placa.






En cuanto al vídeo de @djsound. Buen trabajo.


----------



## djsound (Mar 9, 2015)

Claro que si meta, Arduino simplifica las tareas de programación por los codigos abiertos que existen, yo trate de hacer esto con Puertas Logicas, Con un 555 y hasta con un pic y ninguno me fue tan funcional simple y compacto como este final que realice. Dejo el vídeo final. Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Meta (Mar 9, 2015)

Puedes poner el tu aporte por aquí si lo deseas.

Buen trabajo.


----------



## salvador33 (Mar 10, 2015)

Fenomenal muy buen proyecto te felicito


----------



## sheerif (Sep 5, 2015)

Les comparto el que yo realice


----------

